# Formby/Royal Liverpool Dunghill cup new joint thread March 16/17th



## Liverbirdie (Feb 26, 2013)

Well all, after a marathon committee meeting lasting all of 10 minutes, me and Birchy have come up with the following:-

The draw was witnessed at West lancs golf club by some of the worst dressed, ugly and talentless individuals you could wish to meet, but enough about team "Mancunia".

The draw, and subsequent pairings are as follows:-

10.00
Schwartzy
Andy
Tom
Yerman

10.08
Birchy 19 + Junior 11
Liverbirdie 7 + Podgster 21

10.16
Karl102
Akie
StuC 18 + Rob2

10.24
GJBike 13 + Fat tiger 10 (and fat tigers nurse 38DD from what he tells me)
Scouser 24 + 2Blue 12

10.32
Louisea 19 + Peterlav 6
Fish 23 + Qwerty 9

If the 6 individuals want to sort out their own competition on the day, that would be great, but if you can sort it out amongst yourselves, so me and Birchy have more time to check and sort all the other pairs cards out.

I've put me and Birchy out first in the pairs, so we have more time to check the cards, as they come in. Please mark both scores on one card but also include a seperate line for the betterball score.As is normal for betterball pairs competitions 3/4 handicap will apply. 

Prizes (pairs)

We have suggested Â£15 each in total (for both rounds), as we have already paid for all the green fees, if this is ok with everyone. If not happy PM me or Birchy, and if a few aren't comfortable, we'll change it to a tenner. If Â£15 there will be a pot of Â£210.

Â£80 to the winning pair
Â£50 to the runners up pair
Â£40 to 3rd place pair
Â£20 to a nearest the pin at Formby
Â£20 to a nearest the pin at Royal Liverpool.

The betterball pairs stableford score will count on all 18 holes at Formby, the front 9 at Royal Liverpool, but on the back 9 at Royal Liverpool both scores will count, just to liven it up down the final stretch.:thup:

No-one can win more than 2 prizes (so as not to embarass Birchy again). :ears:

I'd say to arrive at 9.15-9.30 so we can sort everything out, and give me and Burchy time to still get "in the zone". The soup and sandwiches are served after the round.

The Sunday night is Paddy's night in Liverpool, which is always a fantastic night out, so if my maths serve me right, we have the following:-

StuC, Scouser,Liverbirdie,PeterLav,Podgster are all Liverpool based so no excuses and Rob,Fish,fat tiger are staying over anyway, so we have at least 9 going out hopefully, but it would be great if we could have some of the Manchester/Nwest brethren also coming out afterwards.

I can put 2 up in our house (Birchy has first dibs BTW) if one brings a sleeping bag, or their own quilt (no scouser does not count as a quilt), I'm not sure if any of the other scousers can do the same, or if Karl can put their kid up. It would just save them on hotel fees, and also doing another journey across again for Royal Liverpool.

I think by the time we all get in,have our sarnies, sort the cards out it will be about 3.30-4.00, so if we can meet up in Liverpool town centre about 6.00, we should be fine. It would also be great if any of the "individuals" could also join us.

Come on, you know you'll enjoy it!:whoo:

Let banter ensue..................


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2013)

Bring it on  this is gonna be goooooood :whoo:


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2013)

Isn't the runner up and 3rd too close, why not make the pins Â£25 each and Â£30 for 3rd?

Do I play with Dave on both days or....


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2013)

Just to add to the details by LB. 

Royal Liverpool tee times are 11:20, 11:28, 11:36 & 11:44. 

Groups will be arranged in score order with lowest going out first for those in the Dunghill links cup. Will arrange with the individual players on the day whether they want to go out in first group or last as i did offer travelling players pick of their tee time.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2013)

Fish said:



			Isn't the runner up and 3rd too close, why not make the pins Â£25 each and Â£30 for 3rd?

Do I play with Dave on both days or....
		
Click to expand...

Only thing with that is if the 3rd place goes less to say Â£30 then third place will only be getting their money back? Wont feel like winning much will it? 

Yeah mate, Dave will be your partner for both days just like they do in the Dunhill links cup that they play up in Scotland. Scores count over two days like LB has mentioned. Full 18 at Formby and front 9 at Hoylake are betterball and back 9 at Hoylake both to score to keep all teams in with a chance and make it very interesting


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Only thing with that is if the 3rd place goes less to say Â£30 then third place will only be getting their money back? Wont feel like winning much will it? 

Yeah mate, Dave will be your partner for both days just like they do in the Dunhill links cup that they play up in Scotland. Scores count over two days like LB has mentioned. Full 18 at Formby and front 9 at Hoylake are betterball and back 9 at Hoylake both to score to keep all teams in with a chance and make it very interesting 

Click to expand...

OK I've got it now, lost track of it at one point


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2013)

Fish said:



			OK I've got it now, lost track of it at one point 

Click to expand...

Its not the usual type of format so im sure there will be more questions from folk on here in due course . It should be a good laugh and a new golfing experience for most. Add in the two superb courses and it will certainly be one to remember i reckon.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 26, 2013)

Up to speed again...  as usual. Well done you guys. Really looking forward to this one:lol:


----------



## Scouser (Feb 26, 2013)

2blue said:



			Up to speed again...  as usual. Well done you guys. Really looking forward to this one:lol:
		
Click to expand...


You wont be when you see me play .........


----------



## fat-tiger (Feb 26, 2013)

pairs stay the same for monday , but are you mixing the 4balls up aswell ?

well done boys looks good and looking forward to it


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2013)

fat-tiger said:



			pairs stay the same for monday , but are you mixing the 4balls up aswell ?

well done boys looks good and looking forward to it
		
Click to expand...

Yeah mate, the pairs stay the same but the fourballs will be different. The plan is to do the groups in score order for the second day but switch any that are the same as the day before so everybody gets to play with different people etc.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 26, 2013)

Scouser said:



			You wont be when you see me play .........

Click to expand...

You ain't seen me matey....  Lots of time to practice, our kid


----------



## Scouser (Feb 26, 2013)

2blue said:



			Lots of time to practice, our kid 

Click to expand...

I suppose ...........and I did beat Stu_C and Bluewolf... Major sclaps them for me 





well at least Bluewolf was :whoo:


----------



## fat-tiger (Feb 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Yeah mate, the pairs stay the same but the fourballs will be different. The plan is to do the groups in score order for the second day but switch any that are the same as the day before so everybody gets to play with different people etc.
		
Click to expand...


cheers birchy  thanks for that,

i best get some practice in then hardly played since new year


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 26, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I suppose ...........and I did beat Stu_C and Bluewolf... Major sclaps them for me 





well at least Bluewolf was :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate. I'm glad that you enjoyed it.... My game has disintegrated since Sunday. Played Monday and Today and you would have comfortably beaten me on both days, even with your shin striking overswing.....

Gutted that Im missing this but theres I'll be on my way over to my spiritual homeland in Galway. I'll raise a glass to you all when I get there.. Have fun everyone...


----------



## Scouser (Feb 26, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Cheers mate. I'm glad that you enjoyed it.... My game has disintegrated since Sunday. Played Monday and Today and you would have comfortably beaten me on both days, even with your shin striking overswing.....

Gutted that Im missing this but theres I'll be on my way over to my spiritual homeland in Galway. I'll raise a glass to you all when I get there.. Have fun everyone...
		
Click to expand...

Less over swing = less shots....again as I found out today...You want a lesson?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Cheers mate. I'm glad that you enjoyed it.... My game has disintegrated since Sunday. Played Monday and Today and you would have comfortably beaten me on both days, even with your shin striking overswing.....

Gutted that Im missing this but theres I'll be on my way over to my spiritual homeland in Galway. I'll raise a glass to you all when I get there.. Have fun everyone...
		
Click to expand...

Hope you get your game back soon pal! Have a good time over there too, let us know how you get on etc. Ive never even been to ireland never mind played golf there yet! 

There will be plenty more meets, got some nice ideas in the pipeline .


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 26, 2013)

looking forward to this now. It should be a great couple of days.

If I can clear it with the Gaffer I'll look into booking a room in Liverpool for the Sunday night, I wouldn't want to inflict my snoring on anyone else so I'll sort a room out.
Also is any of us sensible enough to know when to stop drinking  so were not wiped out on the Monday at Hoylake.  If we're starting at 6 it could Get messy..


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			looking forward to this now. It should be a great couple of days.

If I can clear it with the Gaffer I'll look into booking a room in Liverpool for the Sunday night, I wouldn't want to inflict my snoring on anyone else so I'll sort a room out.
Also is any of us sensible enough to know when to stop drinking  so were not wiped out on the Monday at Hoylake.  If we're starting at 6 it could Get messy..

Click to expand...

If we have a decent score from Sunday, we can keep each other in check Dave, I'll be happy with a few beers, a ruby and bed.

I know Fat-Tiger and 2Blue are in the Travel Lodge at New Brighton which I was originally at also but I've moved to the Holiday Inn now at Hoylake as I got the room for free


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 26, 2013)

Fish said:



			If we have a decent score from Sunday, we can keep each other in check Dave, I'll be happy with a few beers, a ruby and bed.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me Robin:thup:
Im officially rubbish at drinking nowadays but I still don't know when enough is enough.

If Birchy and Junior have a decent score after formby I'll get Birchy on the JÃ¤gerbombs!!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Sounds good to me Robin:thup:
Im officially rubbish at drinking nowadays but I still don't know when enough is enough.

If Birchy and Junior have a decent score after formby I'll get Birchy on the JÃ¤gerbombs!!
		
Click to expand...

Thats sounds exactly like me! Still think i can drink with the big boys and end up smashed :rofl:

Sounds like this night out could be like a game of chess :clap:


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Sounds good to me Robin:thup:
Im officially rubbish at drinking nowadays but I still don't know when enough is enough.

If Birchy and Junior have a decent score after formby I'll get Birchy on the JÃ¤gerbombs!!
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with dirty tactics and a bit of skulduggery.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for clearing up some of the questions for me, Birchy. Answered like a plum, sorry aplomb.:thup:

Yes, as he said, we have to stay in the pairs, but we will try to mix them up, so no-one plays with the same pair twice.

Is Rob2 staying over, or is he local?

Maybe we can do a drinking game as follows:-

1 pint - For every one of Stuc's lethal shots

1 pint - For every one of Birchy's 4 pointers

1 pint - For every one of Junior/Qwert's five pointers

1 pint - For every one of my 3 putts

That should get us smashed, any others?

6-11pm should be enough to have a good night, and still be in shape for the next day (for the good players).

The over 17 h/cappers - it won't make a difference.:ears:


----------



## Val (Feb 26, 2013)

Fish said:



			If we have a decent score from Sunday, we can keep each other in check Dave, I'll be happy with a few beers, a ruby and bed.

I know Fat-Tiger and 2Blue are in the Travel Lodge at New Brighton which I was originally at also but I've moved to the Holiday Inn now at Hoylake as I got the room for free 

Click to expand...

I've stayed in that one Robin (I assume HI express) just done up and it's decent. Very close to the course too


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I've stayed in that one Robin (I assume HI express) just done up and it's decent. Very close to the course too
		
Click to expand...

Yep that's the one, I've got over 33,000 Avios points so instead of using cash on hotels, how ever small a sum, it made sense to use some of my points.

Just looking for somewhere up at Silloth now, its so remote I think its a good drive away to stay anywhere similar.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thanks for clearing up some of the questions for me, Birchy. Answered like a plum, sorry aplomb.:thup:

Yes, as he said, we have to stay in the pairs, but we will try to mix them up, so no-one plays with the same pair twice.

Is Rob2 staying over, or is he local?

Maybe we can do a drinking game as follows:-

1 pint - For every one of Stuc's lethal shots

1 pint - For every one of Birchy's 4 pointers

1 pint - For every one of Junior/Qwert's five pointers

1 pint - For every one of my 3 putts

That should get us smashed, any others?

6-11pm should be enough to have a good night, and still be in shape for the next day (for the good players).

The over 17 h/cappers - it won't make a difference.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Rob2 is staying over i think. Hes from the south somewhere, cant remember exactly where though.

1 pint - Every time David Moyes or eggs benedict gets a mention 

I will ignore the last line! :fore:


----------



## peterlav (Feb 26, 2013)

Good work fellas, really looking forward to a great couple of days


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah Rob2 was at Tadmarton Heath on Friday in the Midlands meet so is from my region somewhere I think.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 26, 2013)

if this happens next year I am in. Family in Barrow (my roots) so not a million miles away

I must have a trip up that way soon!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			if this happens next year I am in. Family in Barrow (my roots) so not a million miles away

I must have a trip up that way soon!
		
Click to expand...

A fish, a monkey - it would be like Noah's ark!

A good chance of it happening agin, or maybe change one or both of the courses.

We'll see how this year goes first. More than welcome.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 27, 2013)

Fish said:



			If we have a decent score from Sunday, we can keep each other in check Dave, I'll be happy with a few beers, a ruby and bed.

I know Fat-Tiger and 2Blue are in the Travel Lodge at New Brighton which I was originally at also but I've moved to the Holiday Inn now at Hoylake as I got the room for free 

Click to expand...

If we firing off at a 6pm start for Paddy's night I may never make New Brighton....  could finish up staying with me mate in Albert Dock. Got all bases covered really....  where as...  game-on for Fit Tiger


----------



## Junior (Feb 27, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thanks for clearing up some of the questions for me, Birchy. Answered like a plum, sorry aplomb.:thup:

Yes, as he said, we have to stay in the pairs, but we will try to mix them up, so no-one plays with the same pair twice.

Is Rob2 staying over, or is he local?

Maybe we can do a drinking game as follows:-

1 pint - For every one of Stuc's lethal shots

1 pint - For every one of Birchy's 4 pointers

1 pint - For every one of Junior/Qwert's five pointers

1 pint - For every one of my 3 putts

That should get us smashed, any others?

6-11pm should be enough to have a good night, and still be in shape for the next day (for the good players).

The over 17 h/cappers - it won't make a difference.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Hahahaha

I cant remember the last time I ever had a 4 pointer , let alone a 5 !!!

I might find a Travel lodge in Liverpool for the Sunday night as our kids only playing on the Sunday and I wouldnt want to stumble into his at silly o'clock singing irish songs when he's up early for work the next day !!!!

Birchy  . . . . we need to keep a steady head on the Sunday night, we dont want these Micky's plying us with Guinness so we dont bring our A game's at Royal Liverpool.

Top work sorting this fella's . . . . its things like this in the diary that make going to work worthwhile !!!


----------



## louise_a (Feb 27, 2013)

happy to say the club comp I was worried would mean me missing Formby is now on the 10th, so I am OK for both!  

PS shouldnt the dates in the thread title be 17th/18th?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 27, 2013)

louise_a said:



			happy to say the club comp I was worried would mean me missing Formby is now on the 10th, so I am OK for both!  

PS shouldnt the dates in the thread title be 17th/18th?
		
Click to expand...

Nice work, the dunghill links championship will go ahead as planned! :whoo:

Yeah well spotted!


----------



## rob2 (Feb 27, 2013)

Rob 2 here reporting for duty!

I am in Essex (Yeah, I know!) so will definitely be staying over although don't know where yet as have not sorted anything.

One thing I do know is that there is no way I will be able to keep up with you reprobates in the evening. 

Half a shandy for the southern softy


----------



## Fish (Feb 27, 2013)

rob2 said:



			Rob 2 here reporting for duty!

I am in Essex (Yeah, I know!) so will definitely be staying over although don't know where yet as have not sorted anything.

One thing I do know is that there is no way I will be able to keep up with you reprobates in the evening. 

Half a shandy for the southern softy 

Click to expand...

Some lads in the Travel Lodge at New Brighton just by Wallasey GC. I'm in Holiday Inn Express next to Hoylake.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 27, 2013)

Junior said:



			Hahahaha

I cant remember the last time I ever had a 4 pointer , let alone a 5 !!!

I might find a Travel lodge in Liverpool for the Sunday night as our kids only playing on the Sunday and I wouldnt want to stumble into his at silly o'clock singing irish songs when he's up early for work the next day !!!!

Birchy  . . . . we need to keep a steady head on the Sunday night, we dont want these Micky's plying us with Guinness so we dont bring our A game's at Royal Liverpool.

Top work sorting this fella's . . . . its things like this in the diary that make going to work worthwhile !!!
		
Click to expand...

Dont worry about that pal, it will take more than a hangover to stop the dream team.........


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 27, 2013)

Fish said:



			Some lads in the Travel Lodge at New Brighton just by Wallasey GC. I'm in Holiday Inn Express next to Hoylake.
		
Click to expand...

Hoylake and New brighton both have train stations, so after dropping your gear off, having a spanish shower, the train only tales about 30 minutes back into Liverpool city centre.

The first pub we pick we'll try to make it near Liverpool central or Lime street.

Smokey moes will defo be a pub we will frequent. They have very liberal ladies in there, and I don't mean the political type. Some of their daughters and granddaughters are also like this, I believe.


----------



## thepodgster (Feb 27, 2013)

Guys,

I'll have to check with the general, but we have two spare bedrooms if anyone is still in need of accommodation.  Could possibly sleep 3 as a single bed, double bed and got a pull out thing if needed and will just mean moving some stuff around where the double is.

PM me if you are interested and want to save any money on shelling out for a hotel.

Accom is in Aigburth (L17) area.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## Fish (Feb 27, 2013)

Have our names been submitted to RLGC?


----------



## gjbike (Feb 27, 2013)

Just had the nod from HID to say I can stay over on Sunday night just need to book a room now, there are a couple of hotels around Lime street were I work, we could start of in the ship and mytre !!!!!!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 27, 2013)

Fish said:



			Some lads in the Travel Lodge at New Brighton just by Wallasey GC. I'm in Holiday Inn Express next to Hoylake.
		
Click to expand...

It'll cost yer Â£30 in a taxi to get back there from town.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 27, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Just had the nod from HID to say I can stay over on Sunday night just need to book a room now, there are a couple of hotels around Lime street were I work, we could start of in the ship and mytre !!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

A good boozer,but we may start up the other end, then get down to matthew street later on.

Again, I can put at least 1 up. I'm also on the same taxi run as the Podgster, so can share a taxi home afterwards. which will only be Â£12 from town.

It will save on hotels, I may even let you cook the breakfast. It would cost you Â£25 odd in petrol  to go home to Wigan/Manchester, then over to the Wirral again.

So at the mo, we have the following:-

The scousers - peterlav,me,podgster,Stu,Scouser. (5) I'm guessing Peterlav is out anyway, although being off 6, may be on kaliber.

The ones staying over - fat tiger,Rob2, 2blue,Fish,GJbike (5)

Talking about staying over/can stay in mine or Podgsters - Birchy, Junior,Qwerty (3)

Surely Louise doesn't want to be called the sober,sensible one on the Monday morning......


----------



## Birchy (Feb 27, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			A good boozer,but we may start up the other end, then get down to matthew street later on.

Again, I can put at least 1 up. I'm also on the same taxi run as the Podgster, so can share a taxi home afterwards. which will only be Â£12 from town.

It will save on hotels, I may even let you cook the breakfast. It would cost you Â£25 odd in petrol  to go home to Wigan/Manchester, then over to the Wirral again.

So at the mo, we have the following:-

The scousers - peterlav,me,podgster,Stu,Scouser. (5)

The ones staying over - fat tiger,Rob2, 2blue,Fish,GJbike (5)

Talking about staying over/can stay in mine or Podgsters - Birchy, Junior,Qwerty (3)

Surely Louise doesn't want to be called the sober,sensible one on the Monday morning......
		
Click to expand...

I just need to get the missus to work somehow on Monday and im in. She has given the green light for me to go galavanting :cheers:. Ive told her theres an old skateboard in the shed but she aint having none of it :clap:


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 27, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I just need to get the missus to work somehow on Monday and im in. She has given the green light for me to go galavanting :cheers:. Ive told her theres an old skateboard in the shed but she aint having none of it :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Get dropped off at formby on the Sunday then she can pick you up Monday from hoylake, we'll get you to and fro so don't worry about that.


----------



## peterlav (Feb 27, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			So at the mo, we have the following:-

The scousers - peterlav,me,podgster,Stu,Scouser. (5) I'm guessing Peterlav is out anyway, although being off 6, may be on kaliber.

The ones staying over - fat tiger,Rob2, 2blue,Fish,GJbike (5)

Talking about staying over/can stay in mine or Podgsters - Birchy, Junior,Qwerty (3)

Surely Louise doesn't want to be called the sober,sensible one on the Monday morning......
		
Click to expand...

I will defo be taking it easy on the Sunday night, been looking for to this for months, and I can't cope with hangovers very well anymore.

Also, if my Dunghill partner wants to stay sensible, then she should be applauded!

#teamsober


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 27, 2013)

peterlav said:



			I will defo be taking it easy on the Sunday night, been looking for to this for months, and I can't cope with hangovers very well anymore.

Also, if my Dunghill partner wants to stay sensible, then she should be applauded!

#teamsober
		
Click to expand...

Yer big fat girl. 

EGM - me and Birchy 

Motion 1 - Docking of 10 points if anyone plays on the Monday,sober.

Show of hands:- :whoo:  :whoo:

Carried.


----------



## peterlav (Feb 27, 2013)

Ha ha, was expecting that! Going to bring a letter off my Mum "Please allow Peter to miss drinking on Sunday, as it causes him to have a sore tummy"


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			It'll cost yer Â£30 in a taxi to get back there from town.
		
Click to expand...

I might look at moving it then if I can to the Holiday Inn opposite Lime Street.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			I might look at moving it then if I can to the Holiday Inn opposite Lime Street.
		
Click to expand...

I would if I was you.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 28, 2013)

I will really fit in with a bunch of blokes on the lash in Liverpool.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 28, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			.... me and Birchy have come up....

.... so me and Birchy have more time ......

I've put me and Birchy out first in the pairs

..... PM me or Birchy

and give me and Burchy time 

Let banter ensue..................
		
Click to expand...

Well I'm not part of the spelling police, but John Major would be holding his head in his hands a some, but not all, of that grammar!

Hint: Imagine the phrase without the 'and Birchy' and/or 'or Birchy' and the correct word to use should be obvious!


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Well I'm not part of the spelling police, but John Major would be holding his head in his hands a some, but not all, of that grammar!

Hint: Imagine the phrase without the 'and Birchy' and/or 'or Birchy' and the correct word to use should be obvious!
		
Click to expand...

"Birchy and I"


I've won, what do I get?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Get dropped off at formby on the Sunday then she can pick you up Monday from hoylake, we'll get you to and fro so don't worry about that.
		
Click to expand...

Dont worry mate, im trying every option available. Im just gonna drive off Sunday morning and go AWOL for a couple of days if she doesnt start behaving! :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Well I'm not part of the spelling police, but John Major would be holding his head in his hands a some, but not all, of that grammar!

Hint: Imagine the phrase without the 'and Birchy' and/or 'or Birchy' and the correct word to use should be obvious!
		
Click to expand...

Where is the "head in hands" smiley when you need it!


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 28, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Well I'm not part of the spelling police, but John Major would be holding his head in his hands a some, but not all, of that grammar!

Hint: Imagine the phrase without the 'and Birchy' and/or 'or Birchy' and the correct word to use should be obvious!
		
Click to expand...

Correct grammar or not, Birchy and I...C'mon 

It just doesn't sound right to my Northern Ears..


----------



## 2blue (Feb 28, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Correct grammar or not, Birchy and I...C'mon 

It just doesn't sound right to my Northern Ears..
		
Click to expand...

Aye...   those boys who went to the correct Grammar, don't know what goes on in Sec Modern/Comprehensives. 'Tis another world.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 28, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			in his hands a some, 

I love it when someone pulls you up on spelling, or grammar, and also make a rookie error, themselves.

It made my day.

BTW you couldn't give a scouser a better compliment than to say that you don't speak like a tory. 

Click to expand...


----------



## gjbike (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the offer of a bed for the night but i have decided to book a room at the Travelodge in Liverpool (central) it was only Â£35 for a double room, should be great night out just hope nobody nicks my wheels!!


----------



## Scouser (Mar 1, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Thanks for the offer of a bed for the night but i have decided to book a room at the Travelodge in Liverpool (central) it was only Â£35 for a double room, should be great night out just hope nobody nicks my wheels!!
		
Click to expand...

Knowing what you drive I'd still risk the car over a might with the LB


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 1, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Thanks for the offer of a bed for the night but i have decided to book a room at the Travelodge in Liverpool (central) it was only Â£35 for a double room, should be great night out just hope nobody nicks my wheels!!
		
Click to expand...

I've seen you play, the wheels have already fallen off your game......


----------



## gjbike (Mar 1, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I've seen you play, the wheels have already fallen off your game...... 

Click to expand...

It will take more than that to upset a wiganer or should I say pie eater.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 1, 2013)

gjbike said:



			It will take more than that to upset a wiganer or should I say pie eater.
		
Click to expand...

Dare I say - "you should have stuck to the rugby" - the day before you become our bogey team again.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 2, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dare I say - "you should have stuck to the rugby" - the day before you become our bogey team again.
		
Click to expand...

## bump ## Sorry, couldn't resist. :whoo:


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 4, 2013)

Not part of the "Dunghill Cup" however, just playing Royal Liverpool on the 18th.  Will groups for this be announced on the 18th depending on results from the 17th?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 4, 2013)

Wabinez said:



			Not part of the "Dunghill Cup" however, just playing Royal Liverpool on the 18th.  Will groups for this be announced on the 18th depending on results from the 17th?
		
Click to expand...

Over to you Birchy....

The pairs will be picked out after seeing the results of the first day, as the highest scoring pairs will ideally go out in one four, then the others going from there, as long the groups are mixed up from the first day.

I think four of the 6 individuals will go out together, the other two going in with one of the pairs.

Whether Birchy wants to pick out the four in the meantime though, I'm not sure.


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 5, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Over to you Birchy....

The pairs will be picked out after seeing the results of the first day, as the highest scoring pairs will ideally go out in one four, then the others going from there, as long the groups are mixed up from the first day.

I think four of the 6 individuals will go out together, the other two going in with one of the pairs.

Whether Birchy wants to pick out the four in the meantime though, I'm not sure.
		
Click to expand...

Just replied to your pm pal....

Us unlucky enough to have to go to work on the Monday are still to sort out our comp... Any suggestions ?!?


----------



## louise_a (Mar 5, 2013)

43 points in a bounce game today, peaking too early as usual


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 5, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Just replied to your pm pal....

Us unlucky enough to have to go to work on the Monday are still to sort out our comp... Any suggestions ?!?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, just got it, your kid may be interested also - hope that doesn't put you off! 

It would probably have to be a winner takes all, and maybe a nearest the pin. Stableford gives everyone a chance,though.

Just my suggestion.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 5, 2013)

louise_a said:



			43 points in a bounce game today, peaking too early as usual 

Click to expand...

I feel your pain got a massive 3 point the other day... Hate when I peak to early... Even Stu C may stand a chance....


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 5, 2013)

Me
Ackie
Schwartzy
Andy
Tom
Yerman

The 6 of us jut playing Formby on the Sunday. We could do a Â£5 each and then split it Â£15, Â£10 and Â£5 for 1st, 2nd and 3rd (stableford score). We can also have a nearest the pin on 16 as well. I can donate a prize for that. What do you think?!?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 5, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Me
Ackie
Schwartzy
Andy
Tom
Yerman

The 6 of us jut playing Formby on the Sunday. We could do a Â£5 each and then split it Â£15, Â£10 and Â£5 for 1st, 2nd and 3rd (stableford score). We can also have a nearest the pin on 16 as well. I can donate a prize for that. What do you think?!?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Karl,

Get an agreement on here, then i'll e-mail it to my mates, and see if their ok. Come up with 2 scenarios.

LB


----------



## Birchy (Mar 5, 2013)

Wabinez said:



			Not part of the "Dunghill Cup" however, just playing Royal Liverpool on the 18th.  Will groups for this be announced on the 18th depending on results from the 17th?
		
Click to expand...

They will be for the dunghill cup but i can sort yours before then if you want? Any particular tee time you prefer out of the 4?


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm easy to be fair, no particular want for a particular time...I just wasn't sure how it was going to be worked out. Will hopefully still be up there with plenty of time for a warm up etc


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 5, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Karl,

Get an agreement on here, then i'll e-mail it to my mates, and see if their ok. Come up with 2 scenarios.

LB
		
Click to expand...

Will do pal....


----------



## Birchy (Mar 5, 2013)

Wabinez said:



			I'm easy to be fair, no particular want for a particular time...I just wasn't sure how it was going to be worked out. Will hopefully still be up there with plenty of time for a warm up etc
		
Click to expand...

Well i will put you and Valentino down in first group for now but if theres any need to change it etc we can do no problem.


----------



## Val (Mar 5, 2013)

Birchy, I appreciate you are trying to keep this ticking over as a 2 day comp but bearing in mind I'm a 4 hour drive in the morning can you be a bit flexible in the groups please. I won't be late but I don't want to be rushing onto the tee. I'll get you number before hand and if need be I'll update you as I'm travelling


----------



## Birchy (Mar 5, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Birchy, I appreciate you are trying to keep this ticking over as a 2 day comp but bearing in mind I'm a 4 hour drive in the morning can you be a bit flexible in the groups please. I won't be late but I don't want to be rushing onto the tee. I'll get you number before hand and if need be I'll update you as I'm travelling
		
Click to expand...

No problem Martin, you can go in a later group if you wish. It no bother either way, you can go with whatever time suits you after youve arrived too etc if you want to. :thup:


----------



## Akie (Mar 5, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Me
Ackie
Schwartzy
Andy
Tom
Yerman

The 6 of us jut playing Formby on the Sunday. We could do a Â£5 each and then split it Â£15, Â£10 and Â£5 for 1st, 2nd and 3rd (stableford score). We can also have a nearest the pin on 16 as well. I can donate a prize for that. What do you think?!?
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for that out of us 6 just doing Formby.


----------



## peterlav (Mar 6, 2013)

louise_a said:



			43 points in a bounce game today, peaking too early as usual 

Click to expand...

Nice shooting partner!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 7, 2013)

Unfortunately I have to pull out of this meet and I'm gutted as I've been looking forward to it.

If anybody wants to take my spot they're more than welcome.

Pm me for any more details.

Gutted.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 7, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Unfortunately I have to pull out of this meet and I'm gutted as I've been looking forward to it.

If anybody wants to take my spot they're more than welcome.

Pm me for any more details.

Gutted.
		
Click to expand...

It's cos I whoped his ass at West lancs 

Haha


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 7, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Unfortunately I have to pull out of this meet and I'm gutted as I've been looking forward to it.

If anybody wants to take my spot they're more than welcome.

Pm me for any more details.

Gutted.
		
Click to expand...

Really Sorry to hear that Stu ..   Hope everything ok Fella.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 7, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Really Sorry to hear that Stu ..   Hope everything ok Fella.
		
Click to expand...

I'm ok fella just got some work that I can't afford to knock back as it looks like it'll lead to something long-term.

Gutted to miss it like but I can't knock it back, you know what its like.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 7, 2013)

Hopefully you can get sorted mate. Its just one of them unfortunate things that happens sometimes. There will be plenty time to make up for it .


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 8, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Unfortunately I have to pull out of this meet and I'm gutted as I've been looking forward to it.

If anybody wants to take my spot they're more than welcome.

Pm me for any more details.

Gutted.
		
Click to expand...


Bump

There is a space for this meet at Royal Liverpool  Â£75 if your interested pm me.

Thanks


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 9, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Bump

There is a space for this meet at Royal Liverpool  Â£75 if your interested pm me.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Are you still playing Formby Stu - hopefully, and beers afterwards.

Fish, 2blue are you interested in a knock on the saturday?


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Are you still playing Formby Stu - hopefully, and beers afterwards.

Fish, 2blue are you interested in a knock on the saturday?
		
Click to expand...

I can't Pete, got a winter league & Medal on the Saturday arranged now.  I know Dave & Tiger were looking into a game on the Saturday but not sure how it panned out. I thought you had a surprise for them and you knocked me back so I made other arrangements :ears:


----------



## Junior (Mar 9, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm ok fella just got some work that I can't afford to knock back as it looks like it'll lead to something long-term.

Gutted to miss it like but I can't knock it back, you know what its like.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that mate.  Hope you get a taker for your place.  I'll ask around.  

Whilst i'm good for the golf, I'm going to have to bail on the Sunday night in Liverpool as i'm away with work, Tues / Wed / Thurs the following week and a couple of days the week after......My missus is beginning to forget what I look like.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 9, 2013)

Fish said:



			I can't Pete, got a winter league & Medal on the Saturday arranged now.  I know Dave & Tiger were looking into a game on the Saturday but not sure how it panned out. I thought you had a surprise for them and you knocked me back so I made other arrangements :ears:
		
Click to expand...

It was a potential surprise, but Fat tiger is otherwise engaged.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 9, 2013)

Junior said:



			Sorry to hear that mate.  Hope you get a taker for your place.  I'll ask around.  

Whilst i'm good for the golf, I'm going to have to bail on the Sunday night in Liverpool as i'm away with work, Tues / Wed / Thurs the following week and a couple of days the week after......My missus is beginning to forget what I look like.
		
Click to expand...

Lucky her!


----------



## peterlav (Mar 10, 2013)

Hope it warms up for next week, trying to snow and feckin freezing this morning!


----------



## Junior (Mar 10, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Lucky her! 

Click to expand...

Hahahahaha 

Lets hope it warms up for next week, clear skies today but it was bitterly cold !!


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 10, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Unfortunately I have to pull out of this meet and I'm gutted as I've been looking forward to it.

If anybody wants to take my spot they're more than welcome.

Pm me for any more details.

Gutted.
		
Click to expand...

Stu, is your place still up for grabs?  If it is then i may know someone who wants to take your place, however he will not be able to confirm if he can get the day off till early this week.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 11, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Stu, is your place still up for grabs?  If it is then i may know someone who wants to take your place, however he will not be able to confirm if he can get the day off till early this week.

Cheers, Steve
		
Click to expand...

Alright mate it is, if the same person wants to play formby aswell he can do as it'll keep the pairs comp going.

No worries if not


----------



## 2blue (Mar 11, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Are you still playing Formby Stu - hopefully, and beers afterwards.

Fish, 2blue are you interested in a knock on the saturday?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Pete, seemed to have stopped getting alerts for this thread somehow.... anyways, as you say FitTiger is otherwise engaged, perhaps, will have to check with him that its still the case....  you know how things can go sometimes, then I'll get back to you if that's OK. Really good of you to offer matey but to be honest if it don't warm up a bit...  am not sure I'll fancy 3 days in a row in these temperatures.... sorry to mess you about.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 11, 2013)

2blue said:



			Sorry Pete, seemed to have stopped getting alerts for this thread somehow.... anyways, as you say FitTiger is otherwise engaged, perhaps, will have to check with him that its still the case....  you know how things can go sometimes, then I'll get back to you if that's OK. Really good of you to offer matey but to be honest if it don't warm up a bit...  am not sure I'll fancy 3 days in a row in these temperatures.... sorry to mess you about.
		
Click to expand...

Aaaah....  got him when he'd dismounted  so, thanks a lot Pete but neither of us will make it the Sat, hope that hasn't messed you up too much, an sorry if it has, not so much Fat-tiger more like The Rodeo-Kid.  So we'll see you at Formby Sun am. Cheers mate.


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2013)

Is there a breakfast meet like West Lancs?


----------



## Scouser (Mar 11, 2013)

Fish said:



			Is there a breakfast meet like West Lancs?
		
Click to expand...

Breakfast!  Count me in!


----------



## gjbike (Mar 11, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Breakfast!  Count me in!
		
Click to expand...

And me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scouser (Mar 11, 2013)

gjbike said:



			And me!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

And me...!!! 


Just making sure


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone Know any suitable venues in Formby?  I don't think there's a weatherspoons.
The clubhouse kitchen should be open early if they have Dormy rooms..


----------



## louise_a (Mar 11, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Anyone Know any suitable venues in Formby?  I don't think there's a weatherspoons.
The clubhouse kitchen should be open early if they have Dormy rooms..
		
Click to expand...

The website says they do bacon rolls tea and coffee for early morning golfers, but pre ordering required for more than. Formby is quite a busyt town and does attract tourists, so  Iwould imagine there will be somewhere there, do any of our resident Scousers know of anywhere?


----------



## Akie (Mar 11, 2013)

I'd be up for breakfast beforehand if we find anywhere.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes im up for breakfast too .

P.S Can anybody playing at Royal Liverpool and has a handicap 21 or under please try and bring their handicap certificates on the day. Ive made it right that a few people wont have them but it will be good if we have got a some between us all just in case. It wont look good if we have none.


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Yes im up for breakfast too .

P.S Can anybody playing at Royal Liverpool and has a handicap 21 or under please try and bring their handicap certificates on the day. Ive made it right that a few people wont have them but it will be good if we have got a some between us all just in case. It wont look good if we have none.
		
Click to expand...

I've sent a PM to Pete on this subject


----------



## gjbike (Mar 11, 2013)

Just had a quick look and the nearest spoons is the Queens picture house at waterloo think thats the one you went to the other week when playing east lancs. By the way its 8 and half miles away and 20 mins in the car to formby.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 11, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Just had a quick look and the nearest spoons is the Queens picture house at waterloo think thats the one you went to the other week when playing east lancs. By the way its 8 and half miles away and 20 mins in the car to formby.
		
Click to expand...

West Lancs Graham..... :lol:  Yeah.......The Spoons at Waterloo sounds a good bet....   & is good value.....  and on the way :thup:
H/Cap cert is now sorted Scott...  no probs matey


----------



## Birchy (Mar 11, 2013)

2blue said:



			The Spoons at Waterloo sounds a good bet....   & is good value.....  and on the way :thup:
H/Cap cert is now sorted Scott...  no probs matey
		
Click to expand...

Cheers pal :thup:

Im happy do that spoons too if thats the best bet. If we get a better option from one of our more informed members beforehand then we can always go somewhere else.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Cheers pal :thup:

Im happy do that spoons too
		
Click to expand...

oooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 11, 2013)

There's a Toby carvery in Formby that does breakfast

http://www.tobycarvery.co.uk/formbyliverpool/breakfast/

Im easy. Spoons is good for me,just thought I'd throw in a closer option.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 11, 2013)

2blue said:



			Aaaah....  got him when he'd dismounted  so, thanks a lot Pete but neither of us will make it the Sat, hope that hasn't messed you up too much, an sorry if it has, not so much Fat-tiger more like The Rodeo-Kid.  So we'll see you at Formby Sun am. Cheers mate.
		
Click to expand...

No problems fella, give me time to see the missus, and er, look at new kitchens.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 11, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			There's a Toby carvery in Formby that does breakfast

http://www.tobycarvery.co.uk/formbyliverpool/breakfast/

Im easy. Spoons is good for me,just thought I'd throw in a closer option.
		
Click to expand...

All you can eat..............still no black pudding though.........:angry:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 11, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			There's a Toby carvery in Formby that does breakfast

http://www.tobycarvery.co.uk/formbyliverpool/breakfast/

Im easy. Spoons is good for me,just thought I'd throw in a closer option.
		
Click to expand...

Closer is better :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 11, 2013)

Scouser said:



			All you can eat..............still no black pudding though.........:angry:
		
Click to expand...

I was checking for black pudding on the menu with you in mind. 

We could always take our own,or see if Birchy's has any haggis left over. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 11, 2013)

1st tee time is 10am though so we could be pushing it as brekkie only starts at 9?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 11, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			There's a Toby carvery in Formby that does breakfast

http://www.tobycarvery.co.uk/formbyliverpool/breakfast/

Im easy. Spoons is good for me,just thought I'd throw in a closer option.
		
Click to expand...

Good shout Qwerty,

This is nearer than the wetherspoons in Waterloo. The only problem I can foresee, is the first tee off is at 10.00, and it only opens at 9.00, which may be a bit of a rush. i doubt many fancy finishing a full English at 9.30, 10-15 mins to get to the course and get changed, then tee off at 10.

I'll call Formby tomorrow and see what is the earliest they will do bacon butties for, and take it from there, or I may even call the toby carvery and see if they will open any earlier. They may for 15+ golfers.

Who wants a pre-game butty/meal? I know Qwerty,Scouser,Podgster,me,2blue do already (possibly others), but do the others?

I'm also looking into Hoylake greasy spoons, for the Monday lot.


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			There's a Toby carvery in Formby that does breakfast

http://www.tobycarvery.co.uk/formbyliverpool/breakfast/

Im easy. Spoons is good for me,just thought I'thrin a closer option.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like the place to meet, especially if its closer and more so being "all you can est".


----------



## Scouser (Mar 11, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I was checking for black pudding on the menu with you in mind. 

We could always take our own,or see if Birchy's has any haggis left over. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Junior (Mar 11, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good shout Qwerty,

This is nearer than the wetherspoons in Waterloo. The only problem I can foresee, is the first tee off is at 10.00, and it only opens at 9.00, which may be a bit of a rush. i doubt many fancy finishing a full English at 9.30, 10-15 mins to get to the course and get changed, then tee off at 10.

I'll call Formby tomorrow and see what is the earliest they will do bacon butties for, and take it from there, or I may even call the toby carvery and see if they will open any earlier. They may for 15+ golfers.

Who wants a pre-game butty/meal? I know Qwerty,Scouser,Podgster,me,2blue do already (possibly others), but do the others?

I'm also looking into Hoylake greasy spoons, for the Monday lot.
		
Click to expand...

Im in for brekki ! Good grub and a warm welcome at Formby in the restaraunt.  Will the do eggs benedict for Stu ????


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good shout Qwerty,

This is nearer than the wetherspoons in Waterloo. The only problem I can foresee, is the first tee off is at 10.00, and it only opens at 9.00, which may be a bit of a rush. i doubt many fancy finishing a full English at 9.30, 10-15 mins to get to the course and get changed, then tee off at 10.

I'll call Formby tomorrow and see what is the earliest they will do bacon butties for, and take it from there, or I may even call the toby carvery and see if they will open any earlier. They may for 15+ golfers.

Who wants a pre-game butty/meal? I know Qwerty,Scouser,Podgster,me,2blue do already (possibly others), but do the others?

I'm also looking into Hoylake greasy spoons, for the Monday lot.
		
Click to expand...

Minimum butty for me but after a 2hr plus drive possibly a bit more.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 11, 2013)

Junior said:



			Will the do eggs benedict for Stu ????
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 11, 2013)

I didn't realise the first group were out at 10:00. TBH I'd much rather eat at the club, get in that Grand clubhouse and get in the mood early :thup:

Edit- Just remembered....it doesnt have the Grandeur of the Formby Clubhouse,But there's also Tesco on the Duel Carriageway at Formby.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok, I'll ask Formby for brekki options then post on here.

Seperately, and after a good question from Fish, here is Formby's policy:-

Handicap Certificate

Visitors are requested to produce a current recognised handicap certificate when registering to play at Formby Golf Club. Maximum handicaps: Gentlemen 28 and Ladies 36. As a guide, visiting golfers playing off higher handicaps are likely to find Formby a very tough golf course.

So, we are all ok upper-limit wise. If as many can bring handicap certs as possible, just in case.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 11, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			As a guide, visiting golfers playing off higher handicaps are likely to find Formby a very tough golf course.
		
Click to expand...

And even some lower ones I suppose ....Bluewolf take note :rofl:


----------



## 2blue (Mar 11, 2013)

Scouser said:



			All you can eat..............still no black pudding though.........:angry:
		
Click to expand...

eeeeeeeH.....  no black pudding in Lancashire...  that's like no Yorkshire Puddings in Yerkshire, shudn't happen!!!!!!  So get it sorted, Robin's travelling 2hrs+ for a proper brekkie :=) 
I'm in or brekkie where ever....  don't know whether Rodeo-Kid will be dismounted by then...just know I'm not on shot-gun )


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 11, 2013)

More importantly - has Birchy, Qwerty, GJbike sorted accomodation out?

If my reckoning is right, we may have the following on the beers:-

Birchy, Liverbirdie ,Podgster ,Rob2, GJBike, Fat tiger,Scouser,2Blue,Fish, Qwerty. Possibly podgsters mate.

Still space at mine or podgsters, if you want to save on hotels.


----------



## gjbike (Mar 12, 2013)

Booked in the Travelodge central Â£35


----------



## Birchy (Mar 12, 2013)

Its looking doubtful for me staying over now . Im struggling to get there and back as the missus needs to get to work Monday and isnt keen on trekking to formby and back and then liverpool and back to drop me off etc. Then she has started on with the why do you need to stay over anyway? Its only in Liverpool. She has also reminded me that ive got a grand in fees to pay soon so why am i going blowing a load of money getting bladdered  She just doesnt get it.

I dont want to push too far either because if she checks the bank of all the golf comings and goings i might not live to tell the tale! 

What is happening after the round at Formby on Sunday? Is anybody going for food anywhere etc? I can do that and then drive back afterwards?


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Its looking doubtful for me staying over now . Im struggling to get there and back as the missus needs to get to work Monday and isnt keen on trekking to formby and back and then liverpool and back to drop me off etc. Then she has started on with the why do you need to stay over anyway? Its only in Liverpool. She has also reminded me that ive got a grand in fees to pay soon so why am i going blowing a load of money getting bladdered  She just doesnt get it.

I dont want to push too far either because if she checks the bank of all the golf comings and goings i might not live to tell the tale! 

What is happening after the round at Formby on Sunday? Is anybody going for food anywhere etc? I can do that and then drive back afterwards?
		
Click to expand...

Bah, your just saving yourself for Hoylake 

I'm not looking for a late night or getting bladdered, especially if its going to be heaving with pished up paddy's everywhere and I don't want to ruin my experience of playing Hoylake the next morning. I'm happy with a few comfortable jars with a meal, maybe something like a Chinese buffet style "all you can eat" jobby or a nice Italian.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 12, 2013)

Fish said:



			Bah, your just saving yourself for Hoylake 

I'm not looking for a late night or getting bladdered, especially if its going to be heaving with pished up paddy's everywhere and I don't want to ruin my experience of playing Hoylake the next morning. I'm happy with a few comfortable jars with a meal, maybe something like a Chinese buffet style "all you can eat" jobby or a nice Italian.
		
Click to expand...

After how i played last Saturday i might be better off pissed up .

I will be suprised if anybody is looking to get hammered due to that same reason you mention. However i have heard about the legend of fat tiger


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Its looking doubtful for me staying over now . Im struggling to get there and back as the missus needs to get to work Monday and isnt keen on trekking to formby and back and then liverpool and back to drop me off etc. Then she has started on with the why do you need to stay over anyway? Its only in Liverpool. She has also reminded me that ive got a grand in fees to pay soon so why am i going blowing a load of money getting bladdered  She just doesnt get it.

I dont want to push too far either because if she checks the bank of all the golf comings and goings i might not live to tell the tale! 

What is happening after the round at Formby on Sunday? Is anybody going for food anywhere etc? I can do that and then drive back afterwards?
		
Click to expand...

Yer big tart.

Get a lift of one of the other Manchester based kidders to Formby, stay in ours/podgsters, have 5-6 pints in Liverpool on Paddy's night,we'll give you a lift to Hoylake, go back with one of the mancs. Simples......unless you are really taking this very seriously........

Don't forget we get soup and sarnies after the game included.

I'm not looking to get bladdered either, meet at about 6.30,home for 10-11 ish.


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			However i have heard about the legend of fat tiger 

Click to expand...

He can prowl the streets with Dave (2Blue) then :smirk:

I'll be keeping my partner in check


----------



## Akie (Mar 12, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok, I'll ask Formby for brekki options then post on here.

Seperately, and after a good question from Fish, here is Formby's policy:-

Handicap Certificate

Visitors are requested to produce a current recognised handicap certificate when registering to play at Formby Golf Club. Maximum handicaps: Gentlemen 28 and Ladies 36. As a guide, visiting golfers playing off higher handicaps are likely to find Formby a very tough golf course.

So, we are all ok upper-limit wise. If as many can bring handicap certs as possible, just in case.
		
Click to expand...

I don't have a current one!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 12, 2013)

Akie said:



			I don't have a current one! 

Click to expand...

Do you have an old one, or can you borrow one?

Don't worry too much, if not, as doubt they will enforce it, but worth bringing one, if possible.


----------



## Akie (Mar 12, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Do you have an old one, or can you borrow one?

Don't worry too much, if not, as doubt they will enforce it, but worth bringing one, if possible.
		
Click to expand...

My old one will be long gone, could speak to my Dad as he has a handicap and we share the first initial of our first name as well.


----------



## Akie (Mar 12, 2013)

Or possibly an online one?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 12, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yer big tart.

Get a lift of one of the other Manchester based kidders to Formby, stay in ours/podgsters, have 5-6 pints in Liverpool on Paddy's night,we'll give you a lift to Hoylake, go back with one of the mancs. Simples......unless you are really taking this very seriously........

Don't forget we get soup and sarnies after the game included.

I'm not looking to get bladdered either, meet at about 6.30,home for 10-11 ish.
		
Click to expand...

Ive just put this idea to HID and she said its no problem if i can get a lift. That was all too easy negotiating but she said it means i will owe her  I dread to think what that will be! :rofl:

I dont think theres anybody coming past my area though is there? Dont wanna put anybody too far off line! 

P.S Im taking this deadly serious and if i dont win im taking my bat and ball home!


----------



## gjbike (Mar 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Its looking doubtful for me staying over now . Im struggling to get there and back as the missus needs to get to work Monday and isnt keen on trekking to formby and back and then liverpool and back to drop me off etc. Then she has started on with the why do you need to stay over anyway? Its only in Liverpool. She has also reminded me that ive got a grand in fees to pay soon so why am i going blowing a load of money getting bladdered  She just doesnt get it.

I dont want to push too far either because if she checks the bank of all the golf comings and goings i might not live to tell the tale! 

What is happening after the round at Formby on Sunday? Is anybody going for food anywhere etc? I can do that and then drive back afterwards?
		
Click to expand...

If you want a lift just get HID to drop you of at my place Scott on Sunday morning.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 12, 2013)

gjbike said:



			If you want a lift just get HID to drop you of at my place Scott on Sunday morning.
		
Click to expand...

Thats sounds spot on Graham if its no trouble?. Roughly where abouts do you live?


----------



## Junior (Mar 12, 2013)

I dont mind taking you mate if you can get to Lymm on the sunday morning ? 

Now then now then partner,  dont be led astray on the Sunday night, I need you firing on all cylinders ...... I had a mare on Sunday and if last night at the range was anything to go by, i wont be able to find anything resembling a golf course off the tee.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 12, 2013)

Junior said:



			I dont mind taking you mate if you can get to Lymm on the sunday morning ? 

Now then now then partner,  dont be led astray on the Sunday night, I need you firing on all cylinders ...... I had a mare on Sunday and if last night at the range was anything to go by, i wont be able to find anything resembling a golf course off the tee.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the offer mate, not sure who is nearest to me out of you and Graham? Will let you know when Graham pops back on here then work can work out the easiest way .

Oh no dont say that! I had one of those heaven and hell rounds on Saturday! Some of the most destructive shots ive ever hit  Im off to the range tonight to see if my swing is there . Hopefully im just getting rid of all the crap ready for when i need the good stuff .

Sunday night is for plan B (operation sabotage) if plan A goes belly up on Sunday morning :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 12, 2013)

Hows it going finding a replacement for StuC on the Monday etc? Anybody know?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Ive just put this idea to HID and she said its no problem if i can get a lift. That was all too easy negotiating but she said it means i will owe her  I dread to think what that will be! :rofl:

I dont think theres anybody coming past my area though is there? Dont wanna put anybody too far off line! 

P.S Im taking this deadly serious and if i dont win im taking my bat and ball home!
		
Click to expand...

Good lad - make her another haggis! 

Are you hotelling with one of the others , or staying in mine or podgsters? No bother, either way.

It will be a good night in Liverpool - but we'll take it easy.

All the mancs putting the cry in - Formby has heather lined faiways, so careful you sprayers!!!!! Bring at least 12 balls, but not dead expensive ones, you wouldn't want to lose all them.

Breaky update - Formby golf club are open for bacon rolls and coffee at 9, I'm waiting for a call back from the Toby, to see if they'll open any earlier.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 12, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good lad - make her another haggis! 

Are you hotelling with one of the others , or staying in mine or podgsters? No bother, either way.

It will be a good night in Liverpool - but we'll take it easy.

All the mancs putting the cry in - Formby has heather lined faiways, so careful you sprayers!!!!! Bring at least 12 balls, but not dead expensive ones, you wouldn't want to lose all them.

Breaky update - Formby golf club are open for bacon rolls and coffee at 9, I'm waiting for a call back from the Toby, to see if they'll open any earlier.
		
Click to expand...

Will stop at yours or podgsters if its nae bother? No haggis for me though please :rofl:

Im gonna have go and get some balls as im running low and i will soon run out if i play like last saturday!

Formby bacon rolls at 9 might not be too bad if we get there early and warm up before brekky? Maybe an idea?


----------



## gjbike (Mar 12, 2013)

Scott WN24HY which is best for you also you can share the at the Travelodge if you want to


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 12, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Scott WN24HY which is best for you also you can share the at the Travelodge if you want to
		
Click to expand...

GJ and Birchy up the tree, K I, K I, GJ and Birchy up the tree K, I, S, S, I, N, G. :whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 12, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			GJ and Birchy up the tree, K I, K I, GJ and Birchy up the tree K, I, S, S, I, N, G. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I was just thinking Scouser will be on posting exact same thing any second :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2013)

How much for the Pig & coffee at Formby?  Some of these courses can be quite expensive and a full English could be had for the same price


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 12, 2013)

******************************* breakying news alert *******breakying news alert **********************************

We have secured the Toby carvery, Formby to open at 8.30.  Huzzah!!!!!!

Formby GC are only doing bacon rolls, so I think it will be more or less the same as a full breaky in the toby. So I'll see you all at the Toby carvery between 8.30-9.00, although give yourself enough time time to eat 8 sausages and still waddle off to Formby GC. I'm guessing it is approx 5-10 mins drive away, subject to the trains not closing the road.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I was just thinking Scouser will be on posting exact same thing any second :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Knob


----------



## Birchy (Mar 12, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Knob
		
Click to expand...

:ears:


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm last out so plenty of time, plus I should let scouser & 2Blue get at least 3 holes head start or me & Dave will be looking to play through  :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 12, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			******************************* breakying news alert *******breakying news alert **********************************

We have secured the Toby carvery, Formby to open at 8.30.  Huzzah!!!!!!

Formby GC are only doing bacon rolls, so I think it will be more or less the same as a full breaky in the toby. So I'll see you all at the Toby carvery between 8.30-9.00, although give yourself enough time time to eat 8 sausages and still waddle off to Formby GC. I'm guessing it is approx 5-10 mins drive away, subject to the trains not closing the road.
		
Click to expand...

Did u secure black pudding?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 12, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			******************************* breakying news alert *******breakying news alert **********************************

We have secured the Toby carvery, Formby to open at 8.30.  Huzzah!!!!!!

Formby GC are only doing bacon rolls, so I think it will be more or less the same as a full breaky in the toby. So I'll see you all at the Toby carvery between 8.30-9.00, although give yourself enough time time to eat 8 sausages and still waddle off to Formby GC. I'm guessing it is approx 5-10 mins drive away, subject to the trains not closing the road.
		
Click to expand...

Nice work Peter! A light fruit salad for an athlete like me though :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 12, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'm last out so plenty of time, plus I should let scouser & 2Blue get at least 3 holes head start or me & Dave will be looking to play through  :rofl:



Click to expand...

See reply to Birchy...


----------



## gjbike (Mar 12, 2013)

it's only 5 mins to Formby GC from the Toby according to google maps


----------



## 2blue (Mar 12, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'm last out so plenty of time, plus I should let scouser & 2Blue get at least 3 holes head start or me & Dave will be looking to play through  :rofl:


Click to expand...

I seem to recall that at West Lancs your squad fell more than a hole behind twice and had to let the locals thro....   Search parties were almost dispatched 
Do we have a post code for this Toby?


----------



## gjbike (Mar 12, 2013)

2blue said:



			i seem to recall that at west lancs your squad fell more than a hole behind twice and had to let the locals thro....   Search parties were almost dispatched 
do we have a post code for this toby?
		
Click to expand...

l37 8bq


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2013)

2blue said:



			I seem to recall that at West Lancs your squad fell more than a hole behind twice and had to let the locals thro....   Search parties were almost dispatched 
Do we have a post code for this Toby?
		
Click to expand...

No we didn't, a couple of 2 ball locals came through but that's to be expected and they came through the other GM 4-ball also with Kenny in behind us. We had Martin in sight on the tee's as we were on the greens 1 hole behind most of the round :ears:

There's a link to the Toby further back.


----------



## Akie (Mar 12, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			******************************* breakying news alert *******breakying news alert **********************************

We have secured the Toby carvery, Formby to open at 8.30.  Huzzah!!!!!!

Formby GC are only doing bacon rolls, so I think it will be more or less the same as a full breaky in the toby. So I'll see you all at the Toby carvery between 8.30-9.00, although give yourself enough time time to eat 8 sausages and still waddle off to Formby GC. I'm guessing it is approx 5-10 mins drive away, subject to the trains not closing the road.
		
Click to expand...

Great work, will get myself down there for brekkie beforehand. As long as I survive the drive from Manchester without eating my hand.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 12, 2013)

Scott, I can pick you up if we can squeee you clubs in my car, not far down the East Lancs for me.

With regards to Formby, when we played there the other month, the road was closed at the railway crosiing and there was a bit of a detour in place.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 12, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Scott, I can pick you up if we can squeee you clubs in my car, not far down the East Lancs for me.

With regards to Formby, when we played there the other month, the road was closed at the railway crosiing and there was a bit of a detour in place.
		
Click to expand...

That would be a big help if its no trouble?  Im only carrying so it will just be a carry bag, my shoes and my clothes.

On another note:-

Sadly Rob2 has had to drop out of both days due to personal reasons. If anybody knows anybody who would like to play either day so we can try and get him some money back let me know. Im not sure where we are up to with StuC regarding his place that he has offered up on Monday due to work but after StuC has offloaded his there is also Robs place now too.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 12, 2013)

Sadly Rob2 has had to drop out of both days due to personal reasons. If anybody knows anybody who would like to play either day so we can try and get him some money back let me know. Im not sure where we are up to with StuC regarding his place that he has offered up on Monday due to work but after StuC has offloaded his there is also Robs place now too.[/QUOTE]

What do you think Scott,Is it worth us starting a new thread in the lounge, and arrange a game,advertising the places. We might stir some interest?


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 12, 2013)

Stu C, the guy i had in mind can't get the day off.

Qwerty, i have asked a guy if he wants  the sunday slot.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 12, 2013)

gjbike said:



			l37 8bq
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Graham


----------



## 2blue (Mar 12, 2013)

Fish said:



			No we didn't, a couple of 2 ball locals came through but that's to be expected and they came through the other GM 4-ball also with Kenny in behind us. We had Martin in sight on the tee's as we were on the greens 1 hole behind most of the round :ears:

There's a link to the Toby further back.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha......  just knew there would be a story behind it :lol:


----------



## gjbike (Mar 12, 2013)

So that's Sunday sorted, were are we dining on Monday before Hoylake.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 12, 2013)

gjbike said:



			So that's Sunday sorted, were are we dining on Monday before Hoylake.
		
Click to expand...

Breakfast again don't know if I could......


----------



## gjbike (Mar 12, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Breakfast again don't know if I could...... 

Click to expand...

Could always bring some pies from Wigan


----------



## Scouser (Mar 12, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Could always bring some pies from Wigan
		
Click to expand...

Baba's ed's are the most disgusting thing ever


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 12, 2013)

I've PM'ed Rob, sad to hear he can't  make it.

I've PM'ed Staffo77 who asked to be kept as a reserve for both, but will wait and see. In the meantime, if people want to ask any mates etc to see.

Regarding StuC's place, and these two specs, don't worry if it doesn't mean we can't do the pairs comp. If we manage to get the lads some or all of their money, that is the better thing, as far as I'm concerned.

Lets see what we can do. I'm guessing if we can get Â£100 for the two rounds for Rob, he may be happy (a Â£30 discount on what we've paid, I think).

LB


----------



## Birchy (Mar 12, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I've PM'ed Rob, sad to hear he can't  make it.

I've PM'ed Staffo77 who asked to be kept as a reserve for both, but will wait and see. In the meantime, if people want to ask any mates etc to see.

Regarding StuC's place, and these two specs, don't worry if it doesn't mean we can't do the pairs comp. If we manage to get the lads some or all of their money, that is the better thing, as far as I'm concerned.

Lets see what we can do. I'm guessing if we can get Â£100 for the two rounds for Rob, he may be happy (a Â£30 discount on what we've paid, I think).

LB
		
Click to expand...

I though similar with the Â£100 etc. As fate has it StuC and Rob were paired together


----------



## Birchy (Mar 12, 2013)

Is StuC playing the Sunday? Just so i know what im selling? Im gonna try everybody i know to see if i can get any takers.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 12, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Sadly Rob2 has had to drop out of both days due to personal reasons. If anybody knows anybody who would like to play either day so we can try and get him some money back let me know. Im not sure where we are up to with StuC regarding his place that he has offered up on Monday due to work but after StuC has offloaded his there is also Robs place now too.
		
Click to expand...

What do you think Scott,Is it worth us starting a new thread in the lounge, and arrange a game,advertising the places. We might stir some interest?[/QUOTE]

Good idea Dave, will get that sorted. Certainly worth a try.


----------



## gjbike (Mar 12, 2013)

Just been round the station and put the word out to the drivers and guards  about Sunday/Monday will keep you posted.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 12, 2013)

If anyone does have any people interested outside of the forum, PM me or Birchy with the offer also, although I think Â£80 or more like Â£100 for both rounds should be the going rate, which is a Â£30 discount.

Just in case someone else has made an offer. We don't want to turn it into a dutch auction, but want to get a fair price for Rob, and maybe Stu also.

Podgster - it wasn't clear to me about your mate - is he having one of Stu's rounds, or none of them?

I have a mate who may be interested in Formby only, but will only pay Â£30-35 so will keep him on the backburner.

LB.


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 13, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			If anyone does have any people interested outside of the forum, PM me or Birchy with the offer also, although I think Â£80 or more like Â£100 for both rounds should be the going rate, which is a Â£30 discount.

Just in case someone else has made an offer. We don't want to turn it into a dutch auction, but want to get a fair price for Rob, and maybe Stu also.

Podgster - it wasn't clear to me about your mate - is he having one of Stu's rounds, or none of them?

I have a mate who may be interested in Formby only, but will only pay Â£30-35 so will keep him on the backburner.

LB.
		
Click to expand...

LB,  The lad i had in mind was interested in the Monday round from Stu C however he can't get the day off any more.  From reading through i believe Stu C is not available for the MONDAY ONLY and Rob is not available for BOTH.  I have asked my mate about Sunday for Robs place and he will get back to me today.  If it goes before he gets in touch then so be it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 13, 2013)

Alright fellas I see this thread has bit of confusion so I'll try to clear or up on my side.

I'm struggling for Monday as it stands but if anybody is intrested  in both days then they're welcome to both days if it keeps the initial comp going.

If not then just the Monday.

I'm not really bothered about the money tbh, I know Birchy and Pedro have put a lot of time  and  effort into the organising of this and I don't want to mess them about.

Does this make any sense whatsoever??


I.thought not!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 13, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Alright fellas I see this thread has bit of confusion so I'll try to clear or up on my side.

I'm struggling for Monday as it stands but if anybody is intrested  in both days then they're welcome to both days if it keeps the initial comp going.

If not then just the Monday.

I'm not really bothered about the money tbh, I know Birchy and Pedro have put a lot of time  and  effort into the organising of this and I don't want to mess them about.

Does this make any sense whatsoever??


I.thought not!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, it does mate. As I said don't worry about the pairs/singles comp.

If you can sell the Hoylake and play Formby, that would be great.

LB


----------



## Birchy (Mar 13, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Alright fellas I see this thread has bit of confusion so I'll try to clear or up on my side.

I'm struggling for Monday as it stands but if anybody is intrested  in both days then they're welcome to both days if it keeps the initial comp going.

If not then just the Monday.

I'm not really bothered about the money tbh, I know Birchy and Pedro have put a lot of time  and  effort into the organising of this and I don't want to mess them about.

Does this make any sense whatsoever??


I.thought not!
		
Click to expand...

Makes sense to me mate .

No problem mate. Its not like you dont want to play its just events have conspired against you.

No worries about the comp as Rob who was your partner has had to drop out too so it doesnt really change anything for anybody else as far as im aware????

You should definately play Sunday if you can make it .

Hope your work thing comes off for you as well :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 13, 2013)

Stu u have to play who else will I beat... Of wait I know :ears:


----------



## fat-tiger (Mar 14, 2013)

off to see a mate this morning he could be intrested in the 2days ,  is this still available?


Hope is gonna warm up abit


----------



## Birchy (Mar 14, 2013)

fat-tiger said:



			off to see a mate this morning he could be intrested in the 2days ,  is this still available?


Hope is gonna warm up abit
		
Click to expand...

Yeah FT still available. Not had any solid interest yet as far as i know.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 14, 2013)

fat-tiger said:



			off to see a mate this morning he could be intrested in the 2days ,  is this still available?


Hope is gonna warm up abit
		
Click to expand...

Yep, no takers so far.

StuC - If you'll take Â£50 for the Monday game, I know someone who'll have it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 14, 2013)

Sshhhhh.

Everyone's gone quiet, they must be taking it seriously..........:fore:ne::swing:

Or are you all at the driving range?


----------



## Fish (Mar 14, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sshhhhh.

Everyone's gone quiet, they must be taking it seriously..........:fore:ne::swing:

Or are you all at the driving range?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, making notes from the video of the course at Formby :smirk:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 14, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Or are you all at the driving range?
		
Click to expand...

Podgster is hitting 1000 balls a day

:rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 14, 2013)

Fish said:



			Nope, making notes from the video of the course at Formby :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Note 1 .............breakfast at the pub


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 14, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Podgster is hitting 1000 balls a day

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Good he's on my team, if we play pairs.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 14, 2013)

Fish said:



			Nope, making notes from the video of the course at Formby :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

It's good innit - that is relatively new that, although it is more CGI than direct film I reckon.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 14, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good he's on my team, if we play pairs.
		
Click to expand...

I will show u his texts lol.............2 bandits together


----------



## Scouser (Mar 14, 2013)

Hadnt looked at the website before....Taken just now

Warmer temperatures overnight means all greens are back in play today, no temporarys. Outlook is currently above freezing for remainder of the week.
Verti-draining of greens will commence on the Tuesday 25th March.
Bunkers continue to be brought back into play.  
Preferred lies on cut grass. Lift, clean and place. 
No large motorised buggies are allowed on the course.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 14, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sshhhhh.

Everyone's gone quiet, they must be taking it seriously..........:fore:ne::swing:

Or are you all at the driving range?
		
Click to expand...

Ive been doing yoga and hitting 500 balls a day :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 14, 2013)

Has anyone been to the range anymore than usual recently??


----------



## Birchy (Mar 14, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Has anyone been to the range anymore than usual recently?? 

Click to expand...

I have   I usually go on a Tuesday night but it went so bad on Tuesday i had to go back on Wednesday night to fix it. Not sure if that counts as extra :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 14, 2013)

Hole 5 if you hit the bunkers on the left your feet are 12ft below the green................


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 14, 2013)

I went last night...Flippin' freezing, The Temp' was -2 when I got back in the van. It was a waste of time really, I just can't swing when it's that cold.
Ill be having a ride up there tomorrow night to see what shape the Swing is in.

Birchy, Do you go to the Range At Astley?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 14, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I went last night...Flippin' freezing, The Temp' was -2 when I got back in the van. It was a waste of time really, I just can't swing when it's that cold.
Ill be having a ride up there tomorrow night to see what shape the Swing is in.

Birchy, Do you go to the Range At Astley?
		
Click to expand...

It was freezing when i went too and i didnt really enjoy it. Not that keen on the range at all really, would rather go to course but cant until we get a bit more light at night.

Yeah its only 5 mins from where i live.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 14, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Hole 5 if you hit the bunkers on the left your feet are 12ft below the green................

Click to expand...

Which is 6 stances for you - par for you getting out of a bunker.


----------



## Fish (Mar 14, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I went last night...Flippin' freezing, The Temp' was -2 when I got back in the van. It was a waste of time really, I just can't swing when it's that cold.
Ill be having a ride up there tomorrow night to see what shape the Swing is in.

Birchy, Do you go to the Range At Astley?
		
Click to expand...

Don't you worry partner, I'll have some hand warmers and a nice little hip flask between the 2 of us


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 14, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Yeah its only 5 mins from where i live.
		
Click to expand...

I believe Gareth Benson the Pro there at a Astley is gaining quite a reputation as a top coach. I know a few lads that see him, he's very good by all accounts.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 14, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Which is 6 stances for you - par for you getting out of a bunker. 

Click to expand...


If I am in there no one will see me throw it out


----------



## Birchy (Mar 14, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I believe Gareth Benson the Pro there at a Astley is gaining quite a reputation as a top coach. I know a few lads that see him, he's very good by all accounts.
		
Click to expand...

He is very good. He coaches England u21s or something like that so i believe. Ive had a couple of lessons with him and loads of people i have met seem to have too! From our assistant pro at Davyhulme to Gregbwfc off here . I believe he used to do the golf tips for another magazine or something like that.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 14, 2013)

Fish said:



			Don't you worry partner, I'll have some hand warmers and a nice little hip flask between the 2 of us 

Click to expand...

Cheers Partner :cheers: .   

Gotta say, I'm really looking forward to this now. :thup:
There's not much in it, but I think I'm actually looking forward to Formby more than Royal Liverpool.
From what I've seen when playing Formby Ladies the main course there looks absolutely stunning. 
I can't believe no one has snapped up the 2 rounds for Â£100.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 14, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Cheers Partner :cheers: .   

Gotta say, I'm really looking forward to this now. :thup:
There's not much in it, but I think I'm actually looking forward to Formby more than Royal Liverpool.
From what I've seen when playing Formby Ladies the main course there looks absolutely stunning. 
I can't believe no one has snapped up the 2 rounds for Â£100.
		
Click to expand...

Formby is better than Royal L'pool IMHO.


----------



## jpenno (Mar 14, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Cheers Partner :cheers: .   

Gotta say, I'm really looking forward to this now. :thup:
There's not much in it, but I think I'm actually looking forward to Formby more than Royal Liverpool.
From what I've seen when playing Formby Ladies the main course there looks absolutely stunning. 
I can't believe no one has snapped up the 2 rounds for Â£100.
		
Click to expand...

If I wasn't playing Saturday Tuesday and Wednesday I would snap his hand off but I will have to work Sunday and Monday :-( have been trying to see if I could work things out but impossible


----------



## Birchy (Mar 14, 2013)

I cant really say which im looking forward to most as i really like the look of both. Very much looking forward to seeing how well thay stand up to Muirfield.

Both courses packing some distance so nowhere to hide :fore: Anybody off their game is going to get gobbled by the course


----------



## Fish (Mar 14, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Formby is better than Royal L'pool IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone at my club of which some are members at Birkdale have said the same.

They rank it like this for up there.

Birkdale
S&A
Formby
West Lancs
Hoylake
Wallesey

Most seem to say Hoylake is like Marmite, its an acquired taste, most say it is a bit flat and bland compared to others like West Lancs and Wallasey which apparently have more character. 

I'll reserve judgement until I play them all this year, the only one not arranged or in the calendar is S&A.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 14, 2013)

Fish said:



			Everyone at my club of which some are members at Birkdale have said the same.

They rank it like this for up there.

Birkdale
S&A
Formby
West Lancs
Hoylake
Wallesey

Most seem to say Hoylake is like Marmite, its an acquired taste, most say it is a bit flat and bland compared to others like West Lancs and Wallasey which apparently have more character. 

I'll reserve judgement until I play them all this year, the only one not arranged or in the calendar is S&A.
		
Click to expand...

Surprised at the S and A better than Formby take, but each to their own. Swap Formby and S and A around, and that would be my order as well, although haven't played Birkdale yet.


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 14, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I will show u his texts lol.............2 bandits together
		
Click to expand...

You really are a little helmet!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 14, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			You really are a little helmet!
		
Click to expand...

Welcome Steve,

It seems I've woken everyone else up around the camp fire.


----------



## Junior (Mar 14, 2013)

Light rain for Sunday, 20% chance of it before 12 and 40 % after.  I'll take those odds.   Bring it on. 

Formby is my fave course, Back 9 at Hillside was very special, but all in all, over 18 holes and the clubhouse & surroundings, Formby gets my vote.  I even prefer Formby to the Ailsa at Turnberry.  

Does anyone know if trollys are allowed ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 14, 2013)

Junior said:



			Light rain for Sunday, 20% chance of it before 12 and 40 % after.  I'll take those odds.   Bring it on. 

Formby is my fave course, Back 9 at Hillside was very special, but all in all, over 18 holes and the clubhouse & surroundings, Formby gets my vote.  I even prefer Formby to the Ailsa at Turnberry.  

Does anyone know if trollys are allowed ?
		
Click to expand...

And here's the last of the magnificent seven. 


Hello fella. It mentions trolleys on their website, but can't remember if it said heavy trolleys (eleccy ones?), but worth checking.

EDIT:No large motorised buggies are allowed on the course.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 14, 2013)

Junior said:



			Light rain for Sunday, 20% chance of it before 12 and 40 % after.  I'll take those odds.   Bring it on. 

Formby is my fave course, Back 9 at Hillside was very special, but all in all, over 18 holes and the clubhouse & surroundings, Formby gets my vote.  I even prefer Formby to the Ailsa at Turnberry.  

Does anyone know if trollys are allowed ?
		
Click to expand...

That weather sounds good to me :thup: 

Formby does look more pleasing on the eye from the pictures ive seen. I cant wait to see how it looks for real.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 14, 2013)

Fish said:



			Everyone at my club of which some are members at Birkdale have said the same.

They rank it like this for up there.

Birkdale
S&A
Formby
West Lancs
Hoylake
Wallesey

Most seem to say Hoylake is like Marmite, its an acquired taste, most say it is a bit flat and bland compared to others like West Lancs and Wallasey which apparently have more character. 

I'll reserve judgement until I play them all this year, the only one not arranged or in the calendar is S&A.
		
Click to expand...

Theres a pairs open at S&A on Tuesday 18th June, might be another outing on the cards


----------



## Scouser (Mar 14, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			You really are a little helmet!
		
Click to expand...

Less of the little!


----------



## Junior (Mar 14, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			And here's the last of the magnificent seven. 


Hello fella. It mentions trolleys on their website, but can't remember if it said heavy trolleys (eleccy ones?), but worth checking.

EDIT:No large motorised buggies are allowed on the course.
		
Click to expand...

Alright mate, i'll give them a call on Saturday and see !!


----------



## Scouser (Mar 14, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			And here's the last of the magnificent seven. 


Hello fella. It mentions trolleys on their website, but can't remember if it said heavy trolleys (eleccy ones?), but worth checking.

EDIT:No large motorised buggies are allowed on the course.
		
Click to expand...

DOES NO ONE READ MY POSTS #193!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:angry:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 14, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			And here's the last of the magnificent seven. 

Click to expand...

Who are the other 6

and its prob more like blazing saddles than magnificent 7


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 14, 2013)

Scouser said:



			DOES NO ONE READ MY POSTS #193!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:angry:
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure I can hear something........ no, maybe not.........it must be the wind........


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 14, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, no takers so far.

StuC - If you'll take Â£50 for the Monday game, I know someone who'll have it.
		
Click to expand...

If the said person wants to play Royal Liverpool then he  pays Â£75.


----------



## Akie (Mar 14, 2013)

Course looks fantastic on the video on the website for Formby. Already excited for Sunday so might have to hit a few balls Saturday!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 14, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			If the said person wants to play Royal Liverpool then he  pays Â£75.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I said the price was, but he said he will only pay for anywhere up to Â£50 - he's a new Lee park member, what do you expect?

I'm just giving you options, it's up to you if you take them.


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 14, 2013)

Stu C, the guy i had in mind definitely can't play Sunday or Monday. There may be someone in work and i will find out tomorrow.

LB, my official HC is with the club having been transferred up from Suffolk.  Do i play of 26 (official HC) or am i going with the 21 from last year?  The 26 will come down as soon as i've done my 3 cards at LP so i don't mind either way.

Cheers


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 14, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Stu C, the guy i had in mind definitely can't play Sunday or Monday. There may be someone in work and i will find out tomorrow.

LB, my official HC is with the club having been transferred up from Suffolk.  Do i play of 26 (official HC) or am i going with the 21 from last year?  The 26 will come down as soon as i've done my 3 cards at LP so i don't mind either way.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Even though your potentially my team mate, I think it would be remiss of me if you played off 26, as I think your clearly better than that. At Caldy you had about 35 points from memory, so 21 or 22 I think would be fair.

What do you think, and Birchy also?


----------



## gjbike (Mar 15, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Stu C, the guy i had in mind definitely can't play Sunday or Monday. There may be someone in work and i will find out tomorrow.

LB, my official HC is with the club having been transferred up from Suffolk.  Do i play of 26 (official HC) or am i going with the 21 from last year?  The 26 will come down as soon as i've done my 3 cards at LP so i don't mind either way.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

 Played with Steve at Frodsham he knocks the ball miles &#9971; should be of 12 :swing:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 15, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Even though your potentially my team mate, I think it would be remiss of me if you played off 26, as I think your clearly better than that. At Caldy you had about 35 points from memory, so 21 or 22 I think would be fair.

What do you think, and Birchy also?
		
Click to expand...

He had 29 points at Caldy iirc. I would probably meet in the middle and go 22 or 23 (doesnt matter which as they both the same off 3/4 handicap). He hit a good ball at Caldy that day but that doesnt mean we should be too harsh imo


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2013)

Hoping the weathers going to be kind, keep a good pace up those in front so us tail-gaiters don't get wet. 

http://www.accuweather.com/en/gb/formby/l37-3/hourly-weather-forecast/325638?hour=57


----------



## Akie (Mar 15, 2013)

Not sure I'll be able to get a handicap certificate for Sunday, hope they dont ask!!

My putting has been abysmal recently, needs to improve on Sunday otherwise I could be in serious trouble.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			He had 29 points at Caldy iirc. I would probably meet in the middle and go 22 or 23 (doesnt matter which as they both the same off 3/4 handicap). He hit a good ball at Caldy that day but that doesnt mean we should be too harsh imo 

Click to expand...

Agreed, say 22, if the nett shots is the same.

Steve, your off 22. This doesn't apply to the OOM though, 3 cards needed in at Lee park,over the next few weeks  .


----------



## Birchy (Mar 15, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Agreed, say 22, if the nett shots is the same.

Steve, your off 22. This doesn't apply to the OOM though, 3 cards needed in at Lee park,over the next few weeks  .
		
Click to expand...

Sounds fair enough to me mate.

We got any takers for the available slots yet? We will have to rearrange tee times/format at some point today/tomorrow wont we?

I think the last par 3 on each course is decent enough for nearest the pins as they are in range for all.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 15, 2013)

Obviously still a few things up in the air, regarding who is playing and if we've got enough for pairs.

If we have the 7 pairs (looks doubtful) we'll keep the pairs comp.

Option 1. If we have an odd number, we'll do the competition over the two days (Â£15.00 each) with prizes going down to 3rd and 2 nearest the pins (one each day).

Option 2. Alternatively, if we have 6 pairs shall we keep the pairs thing going, (still Â£15.00 each) but prizes down to 2nd only and 2 nearest the pins (one each day). 

What are peoples' preferences?


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2013)

I'll go with the flow, winning some shillings would be nice but I'm just looking forward to playing both courses in some good company


----------



## Birchy (Mar 15, 2013)

I would say go for the pairs still but the only snag ive come across is on Monday it might make the groupings awkward unless the spots get filled? 

Unless we just do the comp as combined scores pairs so both players scores count then the groupings wont matter? Might make it easier for mixing everybody to play with new players as well? Just an idea.

Could maybe have a best individual prize if we do it that way too.


----------



## gjbike (Mar 15, 2013)

what's ever is the easiest


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 15, 2013)

Im also happy to go with the Flow.. Whatever is easiest for you guys.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 15, 2013)

Ditto, whatever you decide.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, combining scores may help the organisation + gives some individual stuff....  but, like the others, I'm easy:lol:


----------



## Junior (Mar 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I would say go for the pairs still but the only snag ive come across is on Monday it might make the groupings awkward unless the spots get filled? 

Unless we just do the comp as combined scores pairs so both players scores count then the groupings wont matter? Might make it easier for mixing everybody to play with new players as well? Just an idea.

Could maybe have a best individual prize if we do it that way too.
		
Click to expand...

Keep the pairs going if we can, if not, individual over 2 days with prize money for top 3.


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 15, 2013)

More than happy to go with the flow.

Couldn't get anyone in work to take it up at short notice.

More than happy with 22 and will sort out those cards before the OOM starts.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 15, 2013)

Junior said:



			Keep the pairs going if we can, if not, individual over 2 days with prize money for top 3.
		
Click to expand...

I think we should keep pairs going too but we will have to switch the prizes slightly as 3rd place would be daft with 6 runners. If it was me i would do :-

Winning pair Â£80
Second place pair Â£50
Nearest pin at Formby Â£15
Nearest pin at Hoylake Â£15
Top individual score outside of the two winning pairs Â£20


----------



## 2blue (Mar 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I think we should keep pairs going too but we will have to switch the prizes slightly as 3rd place would be daft with 6 runners. If it was me i would do :-

Winning pair Â£80
Second place pair Â£50
Nearest pin at Formby Â£15
Nearest pin at Hoylake Â£15
Top individual score outside of the two winning pairs Â£20
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me....


----------



## peterlav (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't mind, whatever is easier for organisers


----------



## Scouser (Mar 15, 2013)

2blue said:



			Sounds good to me....
		
Click to expand...

As you are paired with me you will be going for individual highest or nearest  the  pin so apologise now... But look on the bright side you could have blue wolf.........


----------



## Junior (Mar 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I think we should keep pairs going too but we will have to switch the prizes slightly as 3rd place would be daft with 6 runners. If it was me i would do :-

Winning pair Â£80
Second place pair Â£50
Nearest pin at Formby Â£15
Nearest pin at Hoylake Â£15
Top individual score outside of the two winning pairs Â£20
		
Click to expand...

perfecto


----------



## 2blue (Mar 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			As you are paired with me you will be going for individual highest or nearest  the  pin so apologise now... But look on the bright side you could have blue wolf.........
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha.....  W'll have a laugh anyway eh!


----------



## gjbike (Mar 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I think we should keep pairs going too but we will have to switch the prizes slightly as 3rd place would be daft with 6 runners. If it was me i would do :-

Winning pair Â£80
Second place pair Â£50
Nearest pin at Formby Â£15
Nearest pin at Hoylake Â£15
Top individual score outside of the two winning pairs Â£20
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 15, 2013)

How's about Keep the pairs but combine the scores, pay out the top two pairs and also have the highest individual Stableford. 
If the highest individual is also in the top team maybe take half that individuals pairs money and stick it on the nearest the pin.

So the nearest the pin could be the big earner.!!

Just an idea:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 15, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			How's about Keep the pairs but combine the scores, pay out the top two pairs and also have the highest individual Stableford. 
If the highest individual is also in the top team maybe take half that individuals pairs money and stick it on the nearest the pin.

So the nearest the pin could be the big earner.!!

Just an idea:thup:
		
Click to expand...

We can do combined if everybody prefers that? I suggested that a bit earlier in the thread i think. Might make it easier on day two when we are mixing up players etc. I did mean for the top individual to be stableford but missed that off


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			We can do combined if everybody prefers that? I suggested that a bit earlier in the thread i think. Might make it easier on day two when we are mixing up players etc. I did mean for the top individual to be stableford but missed that off 

Click to expand...

I'm getting mixed up now, the format hasn't changed for those of us playing both has it, so I play with Dave both days?


----------



## gjbike (Mar 15, 2013)

Just out of curiosity would a Hole in one take nearest the pin or not ?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 15, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'm getting mixed up now, the format hasn't changed for those of us playing both has it, so I play with Dave both days?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing changed yet mate, just getting peoples thoughts on how they would like to proceed with one team dropping out etc.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 15, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Just out of curiosity would a Hole in one take nearest the pin or not ? 

Click to expand...

Well yes because it would be touching the pin, you cant get much closer than that


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			As you are paired with me you will be going for individual highest or nearest  the  pin so apologise now... But look on the bright side you could have blue wolf.........
		
Click to expand...

Cheeky twonk. How have you managed to drag me into this? I'm not even playing....But, if I was playing, I would definately take you to school. Shot a nice 74 on Thursday with a mixture of Winter and Summer greens... And thats over 18 holes before you get smart and throw in the "What did you shoot on the back 9?" quip.. 

I think that you and me need another round soon, either at my place or yours... I need my manhood back after West Lancs...


Oh, and theres no gap in Bluewolf....Bluewolf, not Blue wolf...


----------



## Birchy (Mar 15, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Cheeky twonk. How have you managed to drag me into this? I'm not even playing....But, if I was playing, I would definately take you to school. Shot a nice 74 on Thursday with a mixture of Winter and Summer greens... And thats over 18 holes before you get smart and throw in the "What did you shoot on the back 9?" quip.. 

I think that you and me need another round soon, either at my place or yours... I need my manhood back after West Lancs...


Oh, and theres no gap in Bluewolf....Bluewolf, not Blue wolf...
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering how long it would be before you took the bait :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I was wondering how long it would be before you took the bait :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Im bored out of my tree at work, wishing I was playing with you lot on Sunday/Monday... Ive even started checking out the prices of the new TM R1 and Stage 2 Fairway woods to see if my bonus will cover a set...


----------



## Scouser (Mar 15, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Cheeky twonk. How have you managed to drag me into this? I'm not even playing....But, if I was playing, I would definately take you to school. Shot a nice 74 on Thursday with a mixture of Winter and Summer greens... And thats over 18 holes before you get smart and throw in the "What did you shoot on the back 9?" quip.. 

I think that you and me need another round soon, either at my place or yours... I need my manhood back after West Lancs...


Oh, and theres no gap in Bluewolf....Bluewolf, not Blue wolf...
		
Click to expand...

I'm game.... And as for the gap to lazy to delete on the spell check and I don't like you enough to add you custom dictionary..... .:rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 15, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Im bored out of my tree at work, wishing I was playing with you lot on Sunday/Monday... Ive even started checking out the prices of the new TM R1 and Stage 2 Fairway woods to see if my bonus will cover a set...
		
Click to expand...

Nothing worse than being bored and looking at new gear mate! It usually ends in disaster :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I'm game.... And as for the gap to lazy to delete on the spell check and I don't like you enough to add you custom dictionary..... .:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

As soon as I get back from Ireland we'll put something in the diary. We'll make it interesting as well. Maybe one of those tin cup ball markers that you lust after. Just don't dwell on that ridiculous overswing of yours. Remember, when the clubhead hits your left knee, you've gone too far...


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Nothing worse than being bored and looking at new gear mate! It usually ends in disaster :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

In my mind, i'm already playing them....


----------



## Scouser (Mar 15, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			As soon as I get back from Ireland we'll put something in the diary. We'll make it interesting as well. Maybe one of those tin cup ball markers that you lust after. Just don't dwell on that ridiculous overswing of yours. Remember, when the clubhead hits your left knee, you've gone too far...
		
Click to expand...


Lust after.. I mention once and u think I Lust after it... That's were u go wrong with the woman hahaha 

Interesting side bet though


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Lust after.. I mention once and u think I Lust after it... That's were u go wrong with the woman hahaha 

Interesting side bet though
		
Click to expand...

Thought you'd like it. Full H/C strokeplay. I'll even bring my calculator so we can keep count of your score...


----------



## Scouser (Mar 15, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Thought you'd like it. Full H/C strokeplay. I'll even bring my calculator so we can keep count of your score...
		
Click to expand...

Stroke play hahaha

Nope


Hmmmm match play?  Full handicap


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Stroke play hahaha

Nope


Hmmmm match play?  Full handicap
		
Click to expand...

Whatever gets you on the course mate. We need a way of picking the venue. Either at one of our places or a neutral venue.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 15, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Whatever gets you on the course mate. We need a way of picking the venue. Either at one of our places or a neutral venue.
		
Click to expand...

I would like to think I stood a chance but I will give it a go.... I don't back down from a challenge.... Has to be a neutral course... Maybe the first forum member to reply picks it (after u agree) 

Only stipulation I have is not a ridiculous price... It will be over after hole 10....


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I would like to think I stood a chance but I will give it a go.... I don't back down from a challenge.... Has to be a neutral course... Maybe the first forum member to reply picks it (after u agree) 

Only stipulation I have is not a ridiculous price... It will be over after hole 10.... 

Click to expand...

Im game with that mate. Somewhere half decent between Wigan and Liverpool. Im sure we could make it a 4 ball as well. 

Trust me, it won't be over after the 10th. As much as I love matchplay, its not my best form of the game...


----------



## Birchy (Mar 15, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Im game with that mate. Somewhere half decent between Wigan and Liverpool. Im sure we could make it a 4 ball as well. 

Trust me, it won't be over after the 10th. As much as I love matchplay, its not my best form of the game...
		
Click to expand...

Surely you will need a referee


----------



## Scouser (Mar 15, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Im game with that mate. Somewhere half decent between Wigan and Liverpool. Im sure we could make it a 4 ball as well. 

Trust me, it won't be over after the 10th. As much as I love matchplay, its not my best form of the game...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but I am crap 


Ok first course named gets it


----------



## Scouser (Mar 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Surely you will need a referee 

Click to expand...

Birchy and a another for the 4 ball?


----------



## louise_a (Mar 15, 2013)

you should play it at Ellesmere! I cna make up the 4


----------



## Scouser (Mar 15, 2013)

louise_a said:



			you should play it at Ellesmere! I cna make up the 4
		
Click to expand...

Fine by me.... Never played it so if Bluewolf  (there added to dictionary u tart) hasn't either even better


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 15, 2013)

Thats a plan then. Never played Ellesmere but heard good things about it. Would midweek or weekend be better. Im usually good for either as Im a shift worker...


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2013)

Talk about off topic


----------



## Scouser (Mar 15, 2013)

Fish said:



			Talk about off topic 

Click to expand...

Bluewolf started it.......


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 15, 2013)

Fish said:



			Talk about off topic 

Click to expand...

If threads didn't go off topic, then how would you keep up your 52 posts per week average?


----------



## Scouser (Mar 15, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Thats a plan then. Never played Ellesmere but heard good things about it. Would midweek or weekend be better. Im usually good for either as Im a shift worker...
		
Click to expand...

Oh sorry miss read that last part... U said shift... 

Probably a sat morning for me


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Bluewolf started it....... 

Click to expand...

Yeah, and Bluewolf is gonna finish it......Cue menacing music...


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Oh sorry miss read that last part... U said shift... 

Probably a sat morning for me
		
Click to expand...

OK let me look at my rota and find a suitable date or 2...


----------



## Birchy (Mar 15, 2013)

Fish said:



			Talk about off topic 

Click to expand...

Was thinking that oops. Its been sorted now anyway, back onto this weekend


----------



## Scouser (Mar 15, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Yeah, and Bluewolf is gonna finish it......Cue menacing music...
		
Click to expand...

I have already picked my tin cup.... :whoo:


----------



## louise_a (Mar 15, 2013)

Dont know what Scousers working arrangements are, but let me know roughly when and then I can find a time when there is nothing on.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I have already picked my tin cup.... :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I like the fact that you're using the "waving the white flag" smilie. It seems strangely apt...


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I would like to think I stood a chance but I will give it a go.... I don't back down from a challenge.... Has to be a neutral course... Maybe the first forum member to reply picks it (after u agree) 

Only stipulation I have is not a ridiculous price... It will be over after hole 10.... 

Click to expand...

I don't back down from a challenge??????


----------



## Scouser (Mar 15, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I like the fact that you're using the "waving the white flag" smilie. It seems strangely apt...
		
Click to expand...

It's a woo hoo one not surrender


----------



## Scouser (Mar 15, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			I don't back down from a challenge??????
		
Click to expand...

Nope hence y Iwill kick your backside hahaha


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 15, 2013)

In danger of keeping this thread off topic, if Lousie isn't free count me in depending on date.  This is something i would like to see .....

Bluewolf, was looking at the TM clubs earlier today as i price up my new present to myself.  Few more lessons though yet, but already started shopping as i'm buying the R1 bag tomorrow


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 15, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Im bored out of my tree at work, wishing I was playing with you lot on Sunday/Monday... Ive even started checking out the prices of the new TM R1 and Stage 2 Fairway woods to see if my bonus will cover a set...
		
Click to expand...

I was in Clarkes the other day and they had a TM fitting day! I had a whack with the r1 just to see. Was v nice. Graphics looked surprisingly ok! ... Buy one now!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 15, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			I was in Clarkes the other day and they had a TM fitting day! I had a whack with the r1 just to see. Was v nice. Graphics looked surprisingly ok! ... Buy one now!
		
Click to expand...

Thats where im going tomorrow. The young lad who runs it, Chris, is the pro at my place as well and is a genuinely nice guy. Plus, it's hitting into a range, which I prefer to the usual stat attack type of fitting...

Anyway, don't tell me that you're not getting on with the 913....


----------



## Scouser (Mar 15, 2013)

They have rugby posts on the range now...


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			They have rugby posts on the range now...
		
Click to expand...

I noticed. They've also put up some new distance markers haven't they? Chris mentioned some new Titleist banners..


----------



## Scouser (Mar 15, 2013)

I haven't used it for a while but played the course with Pete a couple of weeks ago so took a walk over there


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I have already picked my tin cup.... :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Probably more like a tin hat, you'll get given by blue   ..............                                      wolf.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 15, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Probably more like a tin hat, you'll get given by blue   ..............                                      wolf.
		
Click to expand...

Funny ain't u


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Funny ain't u
		
Click to expand...

I don't like to fly in the face of public opinion.

C/O:Blackadder 2


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 15, 2013)

Right enough of this spat.

Numbers are still up in the air for pairs or not for Formby/Royal, so we'll see what happens in the next 24 hours. Weather is looking slightly better, though.

Other stuff:-

The Toby carvery should be opening at 8.30 especially for us, so see as many there for breakfast, or at least pop in for a cup of char. The address is as follows:-

Toby Carvery, 13 Church Road, Formby, Liverpool, Merseyside L37 8BQ  01704 873890 .

Tee offs are between 10-10.30 so we want to get to the course for 9.30 ish.

Birchy, can you print off the tee off groups for both days, as I haven't got one set up at home. Plus any other relevant info.

*********** For those who can, bring h/cap certs **************************

Don't forget we have soup and sarnies after the round.

For those who are coming on the ale afterwards, we'll meet at the Crown pub, on the corner by Lime street train station for 5.30 - 6.00.My moby is 078908 25252, if any problems at any point on the day.
I'll only be out till 10-11, not sure if anyone is going for a curry afterwards, or not.

Monday:-

I'm sure the ones on the ale will fancy a good cooked brekky. I haven't been there but had recommended Flavours in Hoylake, which is only 2 mins drive away from Royal Liverpool.I'll be aiming to get there for about 9.30 ish, again nice if we can all meet up again. 

The address is:-
Flavours 27 Market Street, Hoylake, Hoylake, Lancashire. CH47 2BG. Telephone: 07751 245 125

I think that's it apart from the comps.

Stu, have you had any luck, or do you know what your doing yet?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 15, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Right enough of this spat.

Numbers are still up in the air for pairs or not for Formby/Royal, so we'll see what happens in the next 24 hours. Weather is looking slightly better, though.

Other stuff:-

The Toby carvery should be opening at 8.30 especially for us, so see as many there for breakfast, or at least pop in for a cup of char. The address is as follows:-

Toby Carvery, 13 Church Road, Formby, Liverpool, Merseyside L37 8BQ  01704 873890 .

Tee offs are between 10-10.30 so we want to get to the course for 9.30 ish.

Birchy, can you print off the tee off groups for both days, as I haven't got one set up at home. Plus any other relevant info.

*********** For those who can, bring h/cap certs **************************

Don't forget we have soup and sarnies after the round.

For those who are coming on the ale afterwards, we'll meet at the Crown pub, on the corner by Lime street train station for 5.30 - 6.00.My moby is 078908 25252, if any problems at any point on the day.
I'll only be out till 10-11, not sure if anyone is going for a curry afterwards, or not.

Monday:-

I'm sure the ones on the ale will fancy a good cooked brekky. I haven't been there but had recommended Flavours in Hoylake, which is only 2 mins drive away from Royal Liverpool.I'll be aiming to get there for about 9.30 ish, again nice if we can all meet up again. 

The address is:-
Flavours 27 Market Street, Hoylake, Hoylake, Lancashire. CH47 2BG. Telephone: 07751 245 125

I think that's it apart from the comps.

Stu, have you had any luck, or do you know what your doing yet?
		
Click to expand...

All sounds superb to me mate. I will print off all relevent info tomorrow afternoon. We will have to decide the groups for Hoylake on the morning but shouldnt be a problem.

Just finalise the comps and everything is sorted as far as i can see


----------



## peterlav (Mar 15, 2013)

Meeting on Sunday morning, would anyone have room in their motor for a bag and trolley? I am getting dropped off, and was going to go straight to the course


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 15, 2013)

peterlav said:



			Meeting on Sunday morning, would anyone have room in their motor for a bag and trolley? I am getting dropped off, and was going to go straight to the course
		
Click to expand...

I think we'll be full, but if you do go there first, pick up a load of scorecards.

I'm sure someone will pick you up.......


----------



## Akie (Mar 16, 2013)

Will meet you at the Toby Carvery in Formby on Sunday


----------



## Fish (Mar 16, 2013)

peterlav said:



			Meeting on Sunday morning, would anyone have room in their motor for a bag and trolley? I am getting dropped off, and was going to go straight to the course
		
Click to expand...

If you mean your being dropped off at the Toby for brekky, I will have as on my own and can then take you to the course :thup:


----------



## gjbike (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info LB, going to a Northern Soul alldayer today so may need a Buggy tomorrow, see you all on Sunday and have a safe journey.


----------



## Fish (Mar 16, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Thanks for the info LB, going to a Northern Soul alldayer today so may need a Buggy tomorrow, see you all on Sunday and have a safe journey.
		
Click to expand...

No buggies allowed at the moment according to their website, you'll have to walk it off


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 16, 2013)

peterlav said:



			Meeting on Sunday morning, would anyone have room in their motor for a bag and trolley? I am getting dropped off, and was going to go straight to the course
		
Click to expand...

I know Fish has already said he will have room if you are getting dropped off at the Toby.  If you are getting dropped off somewhere else let us know and i'll pick you up, depending on where it is.

Cheers


----------



## 2blue (Mar 16, 2013)

Right...  That's me sorted an about to leave..  Should b e in New Brighton by 11am to park up at Travellodge, then train into the city for Maritime Museum, pubs, meet Fit-tiger and his blind date then a screen some where for the Rugby. Likely to be Casino tonite with FT if he has dismounted.:lol:
See you all at Toby s the moro.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 16, 2013)

I'll be there at the Toby, with Birchy in tow.


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 16, 2013)

Guys and Gals,

Might have someone to take a spare slot for the Sunday. What price will he be looking at. If need be text or ring me on 07985407875

Cheers, Steve


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 16, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Thats where im going tomorrow. The young lad who runs it, Chris, is the pro at my place as well and is a genuinely nice guy. Plus, it's hitting into a range, which I prefer to the usual stat attack type of fitting...

Anyway, don't tell me that you're not getting on with the 913....
		
Click to expand...

Nar... Love the 913.... Just the tool on the end of it hasn't quite nailed his swing changes yet..... 
The set up is great there now! Great stock and variety... Smart clothes as well. I drive past it on my way home every night which is so dangerous!


----------



## Scouser (Mar 16, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Nar... Love the 913.... Just the tool on the end of it hasn't quite nailed his swing changes yet..... 
The set up is great there now! Great stock and variety... Smart clothes as well. I drive past it on my way home every night which is so dangerous!
		
Click to expand...

I haven't been in for a couple of months.... 2 minute detour needed at some point I think


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 16, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I haven't been in for a couple of months.... 2 minute detour needed at some point I think
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know it was a dogging site.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 16, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I didn't know it was a dogging site.
		
Click to expand...

No date u will now pay a visit.... And turn your mobile on


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 16, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Guys and Gals,

Might have someone to take a spare slot for the Sunday. What price will he be looking at. If need be text or ring me on 07985407875

Cheers, Steve
		
Click to expand...

text sent


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 16, 2013)

Scouser, I'll sort out the transport tonight.

Steve - what car have you got, how many sets can you get in?

Birchy, are you carrying, or with trolley?

LB


----------



## louise_a (Mar 16, 2013)

Birchy is carrying, he already told me.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 16, 2013)

Its looking like the forecast has perked up a bit.  I was expecting to get wet, not the case anymore

Sunday- http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2649198

Monday- http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2646472

Edit- Tap on the individual day, the link isn't taking you straight there.  Sunday is looking very good now, Sun most of day:thup:


----------



## louise_a (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes, its looking good, not much wind either.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 16, 2013)

Played duxbury park muni today with a mate and sweet lord it was horrendous. Tee markers on middle of fairway and slippery as hell. I was doughnutting on the tee boxes and not the good eating type either 

Just trying to dry out now. Glad its looking better at the weekend.


----------



## Akie (Mar 16, 2013)

Managed to sneak 9 holes in today, played awful so hopefully thats all my bad shots out ahead of tomorrow.


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 16, 2013)

whats all this practising about before tomorrow?!?


----------



## Scouser (Mar 16, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			whats all this practising about before tomorrow?!?
		
Click to expand...

Is something happening??


----------



## Birchy (Mar 16, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			whats all this practising about before tomorrow?!?
		
Click to expand...

You wouldnt of called it practice had you seen me play today, more like mud slinging :rofl:


----------



## Akie (Mar 16, 2013)

Birchy said:



			You wouldnt of called it practice had you seen me play today, more like mud slinging :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Same here, spent a lot of time introducing myself to the trees.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 16, 2013)

I went to the club to pick my clubs up, thought it would be rude not to play a few holes, very wet after the rain yesterday and last night. Drove well and hit some nice pitches, bring on tomorrow.


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 16, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Is something happening??
		
Click to expand...

everybody playing and preparing today


----------



## Fish (Mar 16, 2013)

Managed to get 7 holes in before they closed my course and got soaked for the trouble.

Everything in the wash and ready for the 2-dayer.

See you all at the Toby, it will be a very early start for me, around 6am


----------



## 2blue (Mar 16, 2013)

FT an I well esconced in NewBrighton Travel lodge. gonna be Casino tonite with him an his scouse totty.... he's on form..  ha.. ha


----------



## Scouser (Mar 16, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			everybody playing and preparing today 

Click to expand...

For what???????


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 16, 2013)

Good luck boys and girls. I hope the weathers nice, the course playable and the golf exciting. I'll be at home packing my bags and maybe finding the time to hit the range that I should have had today but didn't due to a family party...


----------



## Fish (Mar 16, 2013)

Anyone got any cheap balls to sell, pref Hex Tour Blacks or Bridgestone B330-S. Left my extras in my locker and not going back to the club now, I'm settled in and ready for an early start.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 16, 2013)

have a cracking day all :thup:

look forward to the write ups


----------



## Val (Mar 16, 2013)

Have a good day tomorrow lads, I'll see you all on Monday


----------



## 2blue (Mar 16, 2013)

Fish said:



			Anyone got any cheap balls to sell, pref Hex Tour Blacks or Bridgestone B330-S. Left my extras in my locker and not going back to the club now, I'm settled in and ready for an early start.
		
Click to expand...

I've got a few Top Flights I can spare.....  good winter ball


----------



## louise_a (Mar 16, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Have a good day tomorrow lads, I'll see you all on Monday
		
Click to expand...

 I'll try and have a good day too.


----------



## Akie (Mar 16, 2013)

2blue said:



			I've got a few Top Flights I can spare.....  good winter ball
		
Click to expand...

I could also spare a few Top Flite balls presuming I don't play really badly and lose them all!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 16, 2013)

I've had a late application from someone in Surrey, for both days, but I'm waiting on a phone call.

Stuc (or anyone) - any mates interested in Formby only for Â£30?

Might have someone for Monday as back up.


----------



## Val (Mar 16, 2013)

louise_a said:



 I'll try and have a good day too.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies Louise, you also have a good day


----------



## Scouser (Mar 16, 2013)

LB... Heard up dumped me for podgester.... Talking tactics a?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 16, 2013)

Scouser said:



			LB... Heard up dumped me for podgester.... Talking tactics a?
		
Click to expand...

No, just giving you a sleep in instead. Have you stocked up on sharpies?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 16, 2013)

How we all diddling? Roll on tomorrow . Had family round all night and they just wouldnt get lost! 

We decided on format yet then? :rofl:


----------



## louise_a (Mar 16, 2013)

all ready, off to bed now, see you at 7.30 Scott.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 16, 2013)

Birchy said:



			How we all diddling? Roll on tomorrow . Had family round all night and they just wouldnt get lost! 

We decided on format yet then? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

No word from Surrey, so presume we have 13 over both days.

We'll discuss it over black pudding tomorrow morning. I presume it will have to be singles?


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 16, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			No word from Surrey, so presume we have 13 over both days.

We'll discuss it over black pudding tomorrow morning. I presume it will have to be singles?
		
Click to expand...

Why not have 6 pairs and the single players score will be added to a card picked out at random? Pick the teams by draw in the morning... job done...


----------



## Birchy (Mar 16, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			No word from Surrey, so presume we have 13 over both days.

We'll discuss it over black pudding tomorrow morning. I presume it will have to be singles?
		
Click to expand...

13 playing both days? I thought we only had 12?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 16, 2013)

louise_a said:



			all ready, off to bed now, see you at 7.30 Scott.
		
Click to expand...

Ok louise, see you bright and early


----------



## Scouser (Mar 16, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			No, just giving you a sleep in instead. Have you stocked up on sharpies?
		
Click to expand...

I wish I have to take the other knob to the club for his clubs 


And there is no black pudding on the menu....


----------



## peterlav (Mar 16, 2013)

Managed to get the car for the day, so all good, thanks for the offers of a lift.

If anyone is at the Toby before me, could they order a protein shake and a handful of nuts and pulses please


----------



## Scouser (Mar 16, 2013)

peterlav said:



			If anyone is at the Toby before me, could they order a protein shake and a handful of nuts and pulses please
		
Click to expand...

Errr no and you are sitting next to Stuart_C ... You will like him:rofl:


----------



## Fish (Mar 17, 2013)

That's me up  will be pulling away from here in 30 minutes.  See you at the Toby.

Anyone got any uppers


----------



## Hooker (Mar 17, 2013)

I was meant to be joining you guys as the last minute replacement. Unfortunately only got as far as the M25 when car trouble forced me to turn back. Had to limp back home on the motorway at 40 miles an hour.

If anyone see this please pass the message onto peter as I lost his mobile number.

Absolutely guttted and sorry I cant join you guys, in danger of missing the chart hills meet on Tuesday as well now barring a miracle


----------



## louise_a (Mar 17, 2013)

thats a bummer Hooker, just up myself and trying to come round *yawns*


----------



## Birchy (Mar 17, 2013)

Up and reporting for duty! Tired


----------



## Scouser (Mar 17, 2013)

Man and woman up u lot there's an all u can eat breakfast waiting


----------



## gjbike (Mar 17, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Man and woman up u lot there's an all u can eat breakfast waiting
		
Click to expand...

See you shortly, weather not looking to bad


----------



## Fish (Mar 17, 2013)

quick coffee stop, been on motorway 70 minutes, blue skues above


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 17, 2013)

Hooker said:



			I was meant to be joining you guys as the last minute replacement. Unfortunately only got as far as the M25 when car trouble forced me to turn back. Had to limp back home on the motorway at 40 miles an hour.

If anyone see this please pass the message onto peter as I lost his mobile number.

Absolutely guttted and sorry I cant join you guys, in danger of missing the chart hills meet on Tuesday as well now barring a miracle 

Click to expand...

Ok, message recceived.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 17, 2013)

gjbike said:



			See you shortly, weather not looking to bad
		
Click to expand...

Raining her but Formby is a fare distance away


----------



## Akie (Mar 17, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Raining her but Formby is a fare distance away
		
Click to expand...

Hope it improves, weather looks good here for once!!


----------



## 2blue (Mar 17, 2013)

FT in shock...  he thought he had an other half hour in kip....  he s not been following the thread...  too busy sniffing ;-)


----------



## gjbike (Mar 17, 2013)

8:20 and only me here yet!!!!!!


----------



## Scouser (Mar 17, 2013)

Fat tiger = legend


Cheers for the game gjbike and 2blue... Good laugh today


----------



## Akie (Mar 17, 2013)

Cheers for the game today Stu, Nick and Karl. Came back with more to work on in my game than when I started!


----------



## louise_a (Mar 17, 2013)

Just back from another well organised meet up at a great course, Kudos to Birchy and LB. I thought the course was very long, although the guys probably didn,t as most of the yellow tees were only just behind the reds. As usual I didnt play great, Idrove pretty well but couldnt it an iron, didnt even par a hole until the last. Thanks to Dave, Robin and Peter for the company. Now for a good rest before Royal Liverpool tomoeeor.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 17, 2013)

louise_a said:



			tomoeeor.
		
Click to expand...

Strange manc dialect???????


----------



## Akie (Mar 17, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Just back from another well organised meet up at a great course, Kudos to Birchy and LB.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah big thanks to them organising the game and the cracking breakfast beforehand as well.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 17, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Strange manc dialect???????



Click to expand...

Its socialising with you scousers, I dont know what I am saying anymore.


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 17, 2013)

Had a great day today with Ackie, stu and Nick! Cheers for the round guys and to LB and Birchy for organising the day. I am gutted I can't play tomorrow! 
This is the best course I have ever played and I highly recommend it to anybody who has yet to play it!  I had 10 points after 5 holes and 19 on the back nice.... Just a shame about the 4 blobs in the middle  
I am really looking forward to the NWOOM and the other courses I am playing this season. 
Have a blast tomorrow people !


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 17, 2013)

Just got back and I'm gutted Ive not gone out tonight with the rest, pretty sure I'm going to miss a good night.

Thanks to Robin, Louise and Peter for today.I think it's just sinking in What a stunning course Formby is.  Most of the holes were just outstanding, The best you will see or play anywhere. I think I might have found a new Favorite course.

Roll on Hoylake...


----------



## Yerman (Mar 17, 2013)

Awesome golf today, Thanks to Stu, Akie and Karl, really enjoyed the day, good company and one of the best( if not the best) golf course I've ever played. I knew it had a good reputation and can now see why.


----------



## Junior (Mar 17, 2013)

Love the course, love the clubhouse, Formby always extend a warm welcome.   Thanks to Liverbirdie, Birchy and Liverbirdies mate for their company today.  I think the holes 6-9 are spectacular, the others are awesome, but those 4 in particular stand out !!   Roll on tomorrow , although I feel a few might be a little worse for wear in the morning. . . . .Here are some pics....


----------



## fat-tiger (Mar 18, 2013)

just got back to hotel after missing train

cheers for good day and goood night

42 yr old liverbird 9 ( who he trying to kid !!!)   

Took us out the busy bars full of milfs,  to some gay bars that even i had a chance of pulling in


----------



## gjbike (Mar 18, 2013)

Guess who has left there golf shoes at Formby? By the way had a great day yesterday.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 18, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Guess who has left there golf shoes at Formby? By the way had a great day yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

At least you've not left your car keys like you did at Woburn


----------



## peterlav (Mar 18, 2013)

Had a great day yesterday, thanks to Louise, Dave and Robin for their company.

Can't decide if I'm looking forward more to playing Royal Liverpool today or hearing how Fat Tiger got on last night!


----------



## fat-tiger (Mar 18, 2013)

peterlav said:



			Had a great day yesterday, thanks to Louise, Dave and Robin for their company.

Can't decide if I'm looking forward more to playing Royal Liverpool today or hearing how Fat Tiger got on last night!
		
Click to expand...


Got a arse like a baboon's   

liverbird gonna have to stop taking us in  these gay bars,   he seemed to no alot of people in em for some reason


----------



## Fish (Mar 18, 2013)

wheres the paracetamol 

what times the meet st flavours

dissapointed i missed 1 Direction but saw loads of their fans on the train and fat-tiger was trying to pull their mums lol


----------



## Fish (Mar 18, 2013)

liverbirdie 42, lmao  

The gay tourist of Liverpool's pubs, I'll have to watch myself today when bending down to pick up my ball lol


----------



## Birchy (Mar 18, 2013)

Up and reporting for duty  

Bring on the brekkie!


----------



## fat-tiger (Mar 18, 2013)

Fish said:



			liverbirdie 42, lmao  

The gay tourist of Liverpool's pubs, I'll have to watch myself today when bending down to pick up my ball lol
		
Click to expand...

42 thats gotta be his waist size


----------



## Scouser (Mar 18, 2013)

Podge!

Dont forget you need to bring that thing for me today................................














































its called YOUR GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 18, 2013)

Just take note people that first tee time today is actually 11:20 so weve slightly more time than originally thought


----------



## Fish (Mar 18, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Podge!

Dont forget you need to bring that thing for me today................................














































its called YOUR GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Will I need one also?


----------



## Scouser (Mar 18, 2013)

Fish said:



			Will I need one also?
		
Click to expand...

Fish you are OK mate ....I havent seen you play but heard you can back up any talk about your golfing prowess........


----------



## louise_a (Mar 18, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Just take note people that first tee time today is actually 11:20 so weve slightly more time than originally thought 

Click to expand...

Now he tells us, I could have had an extra lie in.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 18, 2013)

fat-tiger said:



			Got a arse like a baboon's   

liverbird gonna have to stop taking us in  these gay bars,   he seemed to no alot of people in em for some reason
		
Click to expand...

Ha, ha. Julian and tarquin send their regards. 

nar, some good real ale boozers.

See you later.


----------



## Val (Mar 18, 2013)

Morning all, I'll be there baring major hold ups at 11 so stick me in a late group please


----------



## Akie (Mar 18, 2013)

Enjoy today everyone! Weather looks fantastic from my desk at work, not jealous at all


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 18, 2013)

Dont forget you need to bring that thing for me today................................

I am going to smash you all over the place today you helmet! If I don't I'll pay for breakfast next time. That's how confident I am as we all know how much you love to eat!!!!!






































its called YOUR GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Junior (Mar 18, 2013)

Well......Dunghill links over, thanks so much to Birchy and Liverbirdie for organising 2 great courses, and thanks to those traveling from near and far to play.  I know the courses have some pedigree, but the people and the banter add to it even more.  I really enjoyed Hoylake today, I thought the course and clubhouse were superb.  The trophy cabinet and scorecards and memorabilia added to the whole experience.   For me  holes 5-11 amongst the dunes really stood out, and also the par 5 16th (I think).   Shot of the day , Birchy's shot from the deepest of deep bunkers to 2 ft....i wont mention the putt tho mate 

Cheers also to Fat Tiger, Birchy and Qwerty for your company today.....had a blast

I've posted some photo's in the pictures section, and yes, I will get round to changing my name to JuniorBandito, or something like.  I just want the Summer to start now whilst im hitting it decent !!!

El'Junior


----------



## Scouser (Mar 18, 2013)

Birchy has only just gotten off the phone from both courses....They have both put a bill in for cleaning up the horse poo you left....

Congrats well plaid.

Birchy and Pete well done again lads and top notch breakfast...............especially today with the black pudding....

Birchy cheers for the drunken ass slap last night and the man hug today xxx


ps 


Podgster.................................................


----------



## Scouser (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh And thanks to Wabinez (who hits it a mile) Peterlav and of course the Podge


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 18, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Birchy has only just gotten off the phone from both courses....They have both put a bill in for cleaning up the horse poo you left....

Congrats well plaid.

Birchy and Pete well done again lads and top notch breakfast...............especially today with the black pudding....

Birchy cheers for the drunken ass slap last night and the man hug today xxx


ps 


Podgster.................................................

Click to expand...

Scouser, well hands up you beat me over the last two days so WELL DONE. 

I did enjoy taking Â£9.50 off you through today, but definitely down to Pustol Pete in our pairing. That money will just about cover the breakfast I now owe you. 

That is one battle in what will become a war throughout 2013 where you will suffer!


----------



## Scouser (Mar 18, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			I did enjoy taking Â£9.50 off you through today,
		
Click to expand...

It was only eased by the fact Peter beat me as apposed to you haha


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 18, 2013)

Well done on your overall win Junior.How did the others fare?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 18, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Birchy has only just gotten off the phone from both courses....They have both put a bill in for cleaning up the horse poo you left....

Congrats well plaid.

Birchy and Pete well done again lads and top notch breakfast...............especially today with the black pudding....

Birchy cheers for the drunken ass slap last night and the man hug today xxx


ps 


Podgster.................................................

Click to expand...

No worries mate, an arse is an arse when youve had a few. Cant afford to be fussy :thup:

Podgster is gonna be gunning for you now mate so be ready . A great rivalry to watch for this season :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 18, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			Well done on your overall win Junior.How did the others fare?
		
Click to expand...

Full results are on another thread fella.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 18, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Podgster is gonna be gunning for you now mate so be ready . A great rivalry to watch for this season :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand why a nice person like me now has 2 enemies on the forum


----------



## 2blue (Mar 18, 2013)

Many thanks Pete & Scott for an excellent Meet......   2 days golf on brilliant courses with entertaining company & all in very good weather conditions for the time of year. Also was most impressed with night out in Liverpool....  Excellent beer and some really good pubs along with the superb craic you get from scousers where ever you meet them. Very amusing people:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 18, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I don't understand why a nice person like me now has 2 enemies on the forum 

Click to expand...

Its brilliant :rofl: Youve really upset them guys and they are out to destroy you 

The next meet that all 3 of you are playing im hoping you get in the same group


----------



## Scouser (Mar 18, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Its brilliant :rofl: Youve really upset them guys and they are out to destroy you 

The next meet that all 3 of you are playing im hoping you get in the same group 

Click to expand...

That would be 2v1 lol


----------



## Birchy (Mar 18, 2013)

Scouser said:



			That would be 2v1 lol
		
Click to expand...

Well you will start world war 3 :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 18, 2013)

Will u be Switzerland


----------



## Birchy (Mar 18, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Will u be Switzerland
		
Click to expand...

No im bein France. As soon as it gets nasty im taking my ball home


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 18, 2013)

2blue said:



			Many thanks Pete & Scott for an excellent Meet......   2 days golf on brilliant courses with entertaining company & all in very good weather conditions for the time of year. Also was most impressed with night out in Liverpool....  Excellent beer and some really good pubs along with the superb craic you get from scousers where ever you meet them. Very amusing people:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Davey, I could take you in another 40 boozers around Liverpool, that were like them ones. Glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## fat-tiger (Mar 18, 2013)

big thanks to everyone i met ,i might of bored a few , but had a  time, was made to feel really wel  cum   by the lads and the locals. 

great bunch of lads with a great sense of humour ,  next north west meet put me down if im allowed on it x


----------



## 2blue (Mar 19, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Cheers Davey, I could take you in another 40 boozers around Liverpool, that were like them ones. Glad you enjoyed them.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah...  We'll do them Pete...  May have to be over 2 nights :rofl:


----------



## gjbike (Mar 19, 2013)

Great couple of days thanks to both Birchy and LB for organising the two days of golf and the Sunday night out round Liverpool, had a great time,  also well done to Junior for winning the overall comp.


----------



## Fish (Mar 19, 2013)

Big thank you to Scott & Pete for a well organised 2 days :thup:

Thank you for the good company I shared with Dave, Pete & Louise at Formby and then Graham, Dave and Louise at Royal Liverpool. Pete and I lost the bits to Dave & Louise on day 1 but I won them back on day 2 

I loved the course at Formby and preferred it to Royal Liverpool.  Formby had everything for me, its almost unique with its links and pine tree's and then heather lined fairways offering a complete visual package and the holes were far more memorable to those at Royal Liverpool which came across a bit flat and monotonous towards the end. The clubhouse at the Royal was special though with all its history on display.

I struggled at times out there and on these courses which are ranked very high in the country you can't allow a bad shot or hole to get to you or it will tear you up, there's certainly nowhere to hide and I found myself a little out of my depth and comfort zone at times, more so on the Royal, but thoroughly enjoyed myself and the experience but was I exhausted when I came off after 2 days.

Took 3 hours to get home in heavy traffic and I hit the sack as soon as I got in, I'm totally drained!

Pictures, banter and stories will be posted on the other thread as soon as they load up off my phone.

Once again, thank you to Scott & Pete, great to meet and put more faces to forum names and well done Andy on 2 excellent individual and aggregate scores on 2 very tough and demanding tracks to take the spoils and well done to everyone else who picked up some prizes :clap:


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			No im bein France. As soon as it gets nasty im taking my ball home 

Click to expand...

I think i should replace Louise to act as an 'independant' umpire in the shoot out!


----------



## louise_a (Mar 19, 2013)

Independant? :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 19, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			I think i should replace Louise to act as an 'independant' umpire in the shoot out!
		
Click to expand...

It's Louise's course so... Do one


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the thanks!

It is nice to get a bit of feedback and see that everyone enjoyed themselves. I know that meeting people from the forum is a good thing and playing is what were all there for, but having a few beers or even sharing a brekky definitely cements future friendships. I know it can't always be done, and I'm sure I'll sometimes have to duck out, but for any future meets organisers, that is the extra bit that makes it all special.

Glad you all arrived safe, and bring on the next one!

Cheers all.  (No smiley needed)

LB


----------



## Birchy (Mar 19, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thanks for all the thanks!

It is nice to get a bit of feedback and see that everyone enjoyed themselves. I know that meeting people from the forum is a good thing and playing is what were all there for, but having a few beers or even sharing a brekky definitely cements future friendships. I know it can't always be done, and I'm sure I'll sometimes have to duck out, but for any future meets organisers, that is the extra bit that makes it all special.

Glad you all arrived safe, and bring on the next one!

Cheers all.  (No smiley needed)

LB
		
Click to expand...

Here, here!! 

The brekkies and the beers did help create a bigger bond between everyone as we got chance to talk to everybody rather than just the players in your tee groups etc. Next time we do an overnighter somewhere too we should try and organise digs closer together so it would be easier to go for a few beers :cheers:


----------



## 2blue (Mar 20, 2013)

Are any of you guys looking at doing the Wirral Classic..... now that would be a good chance of a get together


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2013)

2blue said:



			Are any of you guys looking at doing the Wirral Classic..... now that would be a good chance of a get together
		
Click to expand...

I'm doing the Classic and also Fat-Tiger.


----------



## Yerman (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm also planning to do it though just waiting to confirm my time off work, but hope to book in the next week.


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2013)

Yerman said:



			I'm also planning to do it though just waiting to confirm my time off work, but hope to book in the next week.
		
Click to expand...

Still got to the 1st may before the discounted entry expires.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 21, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'm doing the Classic and also Fat-Tiger.
		
Click to expand...


----------

